# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΗ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ

## BrokeN_DoLL

Στην βικτωριανη εποχη ειχαν το συνηθειο οι κοπελες να δενονται σφιχτα με κορσεδες! τοσο πολυ ωστε να μετατοπιστουν τα οργανα στο εσωτερικο της κοιλιας τους. το τιμημα για ολο αυτο ειναι ολο και πιο στενη μεση. την μικροτερη μεση του κοσμου κατεχει σημερα η Kathy Young (ΗΠΑ),που σε αντίθεση με το κανονικό της ύψος 1,72, έχει μέση μόλις 38,1 εκ. φορώντας κορσέ για πανω απο 25 χρονια. 

κοιτοντας το σωμα της το 2011 μας κανει κατι σε πολυ αντιαισθητικο γιατι θυμιζει ενα ζουλιγμενο μπαλονι η μια κλεψυδρα! εκεινη ομως βλεπει πως ειναι το ατου της να διαμορφωσει ετσι με σκληρη δουλεια ενα σωμα που δεν αρεσει στους υπολοιπους! στην βικτωριανη εποχη ομως θα αρεσε? φυσικα! θα ητανε μοντελο!

κυριως λογος θανατων τοτε πριν ανακαλυφθει η ανορεξια, ητανε ο θανατος απο κορσεδες! η πλατη αποκτα ραγισματα, τα οργανα μετατοπιζονται αλλαζουν θεσεις και τελικα το σωμα γινεται κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ηταν. δεν μπορεις να κανεις παιδια η να αναπνευσεις σωστα. ομως κατα την γνωμη της Καθι και των αλλων γυναικων τοτε ειναι μικρο τιμημα για να ειναι οπως ονειρευονται να ειναι. η περιεργη αυτη σκεψη και η περιεργη αυτη εμφανιση φωναζει δυνατα πως ''δεν με νοιαζει αν ο ορος γυναικα ολοκλιρωνεται με την γεννηση ενος παιδιου - αλλα οριζεται απ το ιδανικο εξωτερικο''

ειναι ετσι η πραγματικοτητα, το οτι τοτε οπως και τωρα - με μικρες διαφορες, μας νοιαζει το εξωτερικο επειδη μπορει να νιωθουμε ανικανες να δειξουμε πως ειμαστε γυναικες με αλλο τροπο

η δυστυχια αυτη βγαινει στην επιφανεια παραμορφωνοντας το σωμα μας και αλλαζοντας το συμφωνα με τα γουστα τα δικα μας, ετσι διαφερουμε!

αραγε οι ανορεκτικες κοπελες και τα μοντελα σε 100 χρονια απο τωρα θα μετρανε? θα χει ξεπεραστει ολο αυτο και θα ειναι αλλη μια μελετη στο national geographic? φανταστειτε 10000000 κοπελες πανω απο 80 κιλα να καθονται σε εναν καναπε και να βλεπουν με δεος τα κοριτσια του 2011 και να αναρωτιουνται ''πω πω τι μυαλα ειχαν ειχανε τοτε''

τι μυαλα ειχανε τοτε που μετατοπιζανε τα συκωτια τους με τους στενους κορσεδες, τι μυαλα εχουμε τωρα που δεν τρωμε μεχρι να ποναει το κοκαλο του κωλου μας στις ξυλινες καρεκλες.

αν μπορουσα να μπω σε μια χρονοκαψουλα να βλεπα τι θα λεγανε για μενα - για μας - 100 χρονια μετα θα το θελα πραγματικα! 

αυτα τα ολιγα

μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν εισαστε βουλιμικες-ανορεξικες-υπερβαρες

ειστε απλα ενα δυστυχισμενο κοριτσι

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIE-hPc9aRk

----------


## Remedy

σωστα μπροκεν.
ανεκαθεν οι κοινωνιες "φορουσαν" στις γυναικες προτυπα ομορφιας που τις κατεστρεφαν...
θυμισου ακομα και μεχρι τον αιωνα μας, τις κινεζες που μεγαλωναν παραμορφωνοντας τα πελματα τους για να τα χωρεσουν στα προτυπα της χωρας τους για το "γυναικειο καλλος" που ηθελε μικρες "χαριτωμενες", παραμορφωμενες κυριολεκτικα πατουσες, που αν τις εβλεπε ποτε κανεις, δεν καταλαβαινε καν οτι ειναι ανθρωπινες...
και ζουσαν ετσι την ζωη τους σε φριχτους πονους απο την βιαιη παραμορφωση , και την μεγαλη τους ηλικια σχεδον αναπηρες γιατι απο καποια στιγμη και μετα η παραμορφωση αυτη τις εκανε ανικανες και να περπατουν...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γιατι ολα αυτα για τις γυναικες?

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω :)
μια σκεψη ειναι οτι η ματαιοδοξια των ιδιων των γυναικων γι αυτο που κοινωνικα θεωρουνταν επιθυμητο στην εποχη τους, τις ωθουσε στην υπερβολη της, σε τετοια αυτοκαταστροφη.
μια αλλη σκεψη ειναι, οτι ολο το συστημα το κοινωνικο της εκαστοτε εποχης, ωθουσε τις γυναικες να χωρεσουν στο κρεβατι του προκρουστη για να ξερουν παντα την θεση τους, που ειναι να υποτασσονται και να προσαρμοζοται κοινωνικα, με καθε (δικο τους παντα) κοστος....

σκεψου και τις γυναικες της αφρικης που τις υποχρεωναν οι ιδιες οι μεγαλυτερες γυναικες, να παραιτηθουν για παντα απο το δικαιωμα τους στην σεξουαλικη ικανοποιηση με την κλειτοριδεκτομη...
γυναικα που δεν αποζητα την σεξουαλικη της ικανοποιηση γιατι δεν την νοιωθει= γυναικα για παντα πιστη σε οποιον της πουνε...

----------


## Παστελι

Broken σε πληροφορω περισσοτερη περαση εχουν οι γεματουλες σημερα και αυτο το βλεπω απο τα ξαδερφια μου ειναι γυρω στα 100 μιας και εχω τεραστιο σοι.Ο καθενας εχει απο μια γεματουλα αχχα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σωστα μπροκεν,εχω φτασει σε σημειο τωρα που εχω μαζεμενα νευρα και πιεση να μην τρωω πχ για 2 μερες και την 3 να μαμιεμαι στα γλυκα,στις πιτσες και στα σουβλακια.ερχεται η ωρα της παραλιας που πρεπει να βγουμε κορμαρες..γιατι αν εχουμε παχακια ζητω που καηκαμε..ασε με αυτο που λενε σωστη διατροφη χανεις 1.5 με 2 κιλα το μηνα.πολυ κοπος για το τιποτα.καποτε ειχα πλακωθει στα γυμναστηρια στα μπροκολα και στα κοτοπουλα,κοιλια επιπεδη και κορμι λαμπαδα δεν μπορεσω να κανω στους 8 μηνες που λιμοκτονουσα.

----------


## Παστελι

Ναι ρε ολγα αλλα η μπροκεν ειναι στυλακι εμεις τι να πουμε δλδ?Εγω θελω να χασω 12 κιλα αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη δεν μπορω με τπ να τα χασω.Αλλα ρε κοριτσια εμενα μαρεσω και ετσι με βρησκω ομορφη και δεν θελω να στερηθω το φαι για να γινω ακομα λιγο πιο ωραια.:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εμενα μου αρεσω παστελι μου αν και λιγακι παχουλουλα αλλα ALLA EINAI TA PROTIPA
ΟΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ,ΓΥΜΝΑΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΗΡΟΥΣ ,ΤΟΥΡΛΟΧΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΦΙΧΤΟ ΠΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΤΡΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Παστελι

Kαι εχεις δει πολλες ελληνιδες να ειναι ετσι?χαχααχ.ολες αφρατες ειμαστε λιγες ειναι οι λεπτες.
γυναικα χωρις κιλακια τουρτα χωρις κερακια!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

Mα πας να παρεις ενα τζιν και δεν εχει νουμερα λες και τα εχουν βγαλει για αυτες στα περιοδικα
ξερεις πως τσατιζομαι οταν παω για ψωνια?
μονο με φορμες θα κυκλοφορω,τζιν με γυναικες με μεγαλο κολο και μεγαλα μπουτια υπαρχουνε?

----------


## Παστελι

> Mα πας να παρεις ενα τζιν και δεν εχει νουμερα λες και τα εχουν βγαλει για αυτες στα περιοδικα
> ξερεις πως τσατιζομαι οταν παω για ψωνια?
> μονο με φορμες θα κυκλοφορω,τζιν με γυναικες με μεγαλο κολο και μεγαλα μπουτια υπαρχουνε?


Aν ψαξεις στους κινεζους εχει και μεγαλα νουμερα λολολ.
χθες εφτιαξα κατι κουλουρακια μοσχοβολισε η γειτωνια μοιρασα εδω και εκει και εφαγα και εγω καμια 20αρια,
θα σας δοσω την συνταγη εφυγα παω να παρω το κοπελιιιιιι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ε εμεις οι παχουλουλες στους κινεζους η στα x large.ομως ειχα και μια φιλη που ητανε κανονικη στα κιλα 1.70 και 63 κιλα και παλι δεν εβρισκε.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

remedy τοτε το σημερα οτι η γυναικα εχει πλεον απελευθερωθει ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση! το μονο που καταφεραμε ειναι οτι μπορουμε να ψηφιζουμε και να παιζουμε στο θεατρο

τι κι αν η γυναικα δινει ζωη ζωντας μεσα της μια καινουργια ζωη 9 ολοκλιρους μηνες! δεν θα πρεπε να αποπνεει σεβασμο? με θλιβει πραγματικα....ομως αντ αυτου οι περισσοτερες πεφτουν σε κυκλωματα γινονται 1 κομματι κρεας επειδη ετσι τους μαθανε η ετσι αναγκαστηκαν. σπανια τα περιστατικα που γινεται ηθελημενα.

παστελι αμα σε θεωρεις ομορφη ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο. απελευθερωτικο μη σου πω. αμα δεν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου πως θα αγαπησεις αλλους. εγω νιωθω στειρα απο αισθηματα και ειναι τραγικο! κι ομως οπου γυρισω ολο κατι αλογες βλεπω! αν και να μου πεις αμα βαλω κ εγω κανα κολιτο τσιτα φορεμα-μπλουζα και εξτρα ψηλες γοβες στιλετο και μαλλια-κουβαρια εξτε μεχρι τον κωλο και περπαταω σαν την βαρκουλα του ψαρα, θα μαι η δεν θα μαι μοντελαρα?!!αχαχχ

ολγακι τα κιλα ειναι το λιγοτερο γιατι χανονται. το θεμα ειναι πως συντηρουνται. τις προαλλες μιλουσα με εναν φιλο μ που ελεγε οτι ειχε 3 κοπελες του εκαναν μοντελινγκ (μοντελινγκ του κωλου, επειδη βλεπω φσμπκ κατι μπαζα κοντες που αναφερουν πως κανουν μοντελ εχουν ανοιχτο το προφ με 2-3 φωτος κ απο κατω υποσημειωση πως ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΠΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ ΠΙΚΟΥ-ΑΠΙΚΟΥ τραγικεεεεεεες) και μου ελεγε πως εχει προβλ με το παχος επειδη οσες εχουν ΔΕΝ κανουν τπτ γι αυτο! μου κανε εντυπωση οτι δεν μιλησε για αντρες.........

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Mα πας να παρεις ενα τζιν και δεν εχει νουμερα λες και τα εχουν βγαλει για αυτες στα περιοδικα
> ξερεις πως τσατιζομαι οταν παω για ψωνια?
> μονο με φορμες θα κυκλοφορω,τζιν με γυναικες με μεγαλο κολο και μεγαλα μπουτια υπαρχουνε?


βρε χαζη μενουν τα μικρα νουμερα γιατι τα μεγαλα τα χουν παρει ηδη!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

> βρε χαζη μενουν τα μικρα νουμερα γιατι τα μεγαλα τα χουν παρει ηδη!!



αχαχαχα αρα υπαρχουνε πολλες χοντρουλες...το εχω παρατηρησει μονιμα μενει το xs kai to small.αντε να χωρεσει ο κωλος μου σε τετοια μεγεθη.και μετα αρχιζω τις διαιτες και την ασυτια ακομα και εμετους μετα το φαι για να χωρεσω σε αυτα τα νουμερα.κυρ ελεησον:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειναι η κοινη λογικη μαναρι μου!

εγω παντως σε τζιν παιρνω το 3 επιτηδες για να μου ναι φαρδυ

----------


## Ακροβατης

και μετα την ασυτια πλακωνομαι στα σουβλακια αλλα κρυφα..παραγκελνω απο 3 διαφορετικα ντελιβερι.γιατι ο κοσμος μας θελει λεπτουλες.προτυπα μπροκεν και μαλιστα των μαμημενων αντρων.που εμαθαν μια ζωη να καβλωνουν με τα τσοντοπεριοδικα τις τσοντες και τη μαλακιες του εγκεφαλου.που ακομη και ενας ασχμος αντρας θελει μια γυναικα λεπτη και ομορφη.σορι ρε αντρες αλλα εσεις ειστε τοσο μοντελα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ δεν φταινε αυτοι...........ειναι κ αυτοι θυματα των καταστασεων! αμα τους πλασαρουν παντου αφισες -τηλεοραση στριπτιτζαδικα-κλαμπακια χορεφτριες - με αυτα τα προτυπα τι να κανουνε. πληση εγκεφαλου

----------


## Remedy

> remedy τοτε το σημερα οτι η γυναικα εχει πλεον απελευθερωθει ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση! το μονο που καταφεραμε ειναι οτι μπορουμε να ψηφιζουμε και να παιζουμε στο θεατρο
> 
> τι κι αν η γυναικα δινει ζωη ζωντας μεσα της μια καινουργια ζωη 9 ολοκλιρους μηνες! δεν θα πρεπε να αποπνεει σεβασμο? με θλιβει πραγματικα....ομως αντ αυτου οι περισσοτερες πεφτουν σε κυκλωματα γινονται 1 κομματι κρεας επειδη ετσι τους μαθανε η ετσι αναγκαστηκαν. σπανια τα περιστατικα που γινεται ηθελημενα.
> 
> ...............


οχι, μπροκεν, δεν ειναι ψευδαισθηση..
και δεν υπαρχουν "γυναικες" τσουβαλιασμενες σαν ειδος..
εγω γνωριζω πολλες γυναικες που σεβονται τον εαυτο τους και κανουν συνειδητες επιλογες για την ζωη τους και το πως θα φαινονται και θα φερονται.
ολες επηρρεαζομαστε απο τα προτυπα, ΝΑΙ, κι εγω! 
δεν κλεινω τα ματια μου σε αυτο, ουτε υποκρινομαι.
δεν ειμαστε ΟΛΕΣ ομως διατεθιμενες να αυτοκαταστραφουμε για τα προτυπα αυτα!
βαζουμε πρωτα την ποιοτητα της ζωης μας, την ευτυχια μας, την καλοπεραση και μετα το να ταιριαξουμε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τα προτυπα.
δεν ειμαστε ολες διατεθιμενες να πεθανουμε απο την πεινα , ουτε να κλειστουμε σπιτι μας μεχρι να γινουμε 55 κιλα.
*υπαρχει μια διαβαθμιση σε οσα αφηνεις να σε επηρρεαζουν απλα η να σου καταστρεφουν τελειως την ζωη και την διαθεση..*

και ΟΧΙ, δεν ειναι αξιοσεβαστη η γυναικα απριορι, γιατι γινεται μανα....
αυτο ειναι ενα φυσικο φαινομενο που ισχυει και στους ανθρωπους και στις παπιες...
και ο αντρας γινεται πατερας. ε και? τι εγινε?
το θεμα ειναι ΤΙ μανα γινεται, τι παιδια μεγαλωνει, με τι αρχες και τι εφοδια και ποση αγαπη.
γιατι υπαρχουν και μανες που κανουν παιδια απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα, για να μην μεινουν πισω.
και τα φορτωνουν μετα με ολα τα απωθημενα τους, τον εγωισμο τους, τις προσδοκιες απο τον ιδιο τους τον εαυτο που τις απογοητευσε και πολλα ακομα...
ο σεβασμος δεν ειναι αυταποδεικτος και δεν οφειλεται σε κανεναν ουτε λογω φυλου, ουτε λογω αδυναμιας...

ο σεβασμος *κερδιζεται* και κερδιζεται απο ανθρωπους που πρωτα απ ολα σεβονται οι ιδιοι τον εαυτο τους και το αποδεικνυουν με τις επιλογες τους και την ζωη τους....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τα χω σκεφτει ολα αυτα που ειπες, ομως πολλες φορες ο,τι ειναι ετσι ειναι και γιουβετσι. δλδ πολλες φορες αυτο που βλεπουμε καθεαυτο μπροστα στα ματια μας ειναι αυτο που ισχυει. οι πραξεις μετριουνται συμφωνα με τα δεδομενα του καθενος

----------


## Ακροβατης

πολλες φορες μας λενε λογια μονο για τα λενε.αυτο ειναι μαλακυνση στον εγκεφαλο των αντρων

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω παλι δεν πιστευω οτι εχει τοσο να κανει με τους αντρες...τουλαχιστον απ οσο το διαπιστωνω στον εαυτο μου...ο,τι κ να μου πουνε σχετικα με το βαρος μου, ειτε θετικο ειτε αρνητικο δεν μετραει....με τσαντιζει να μου πουνε "παχυνες" οπως κ να μου πουνε "αδυνατισες" οποτε απλα δεν ασχολουμαι...το θεμα ειναι πως βλεπω εγω τον εαυτο μου κ οταν μου εχω κανει συνειδητα η ασυνειδητα πλυση εγκεφαλου αυτο ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξει...γιατι εχω μαθει να ακουω κ να πιστευω κυριως αυτα που σκεφτομαι...

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν με αφηνει να σου δωσω θετικη λακρι αλλα νομιζω τα ειπες ολα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι ρε ολγα αλλα η μπροκεν ειναι στυλακι εμεις τι να πουμε δλδ?Εγω θελω να χασω 12 κιλα αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη δεν μπορω με τπ να τα χασω.Αλλα ρε κοριτσια εμενα μαρεσω και ετσι με βρησκω ομορφη και δεν θελω να στερηθω το φαι για να γινω ακομα λιγο πιο ωραια.:)


παστελι μου αν νιωθεις ομορφη κ ηρεμη κ μια χαρα με τον εαυτο σου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...μακαρι κ εγω να αγαπουσα περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου κ να μην τον κατεστρεφα με ολα αυτα που του κανω αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αγαπησω κατι το οποιο δεν ξερω καν πως ειναι κ θα ηθελα να ειναι διαφορετικο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν με αφηνει να σου δωσω θετικη λακρι αλλα νομιζω τα ειπες ολα..


thankies !! εμενα με αφησε κ σου βαλα !! :)

----------


## carrie

Mπροκεν εχεις διαβασει το οσα παιρνει ο ανεμος;;; Μου θυμισες την σκαρλετ!! Καπου γραφει οτι ζουλιοτανε μες στους κορσεδες και ειχε 16 ιντσες μεση, αρα ηταν καπως σαν αυτην την κυρια στο βιντεο!! Φρικτο!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν το χω διαβασει αλλα το χα δει μικρη! ναι ολες ζουλιοντουσαν! αμα το δεις σου φαινεται ασχημο το σχημα που παιρνουνε ετσι δεν ειναι? ετσι θα μας βλεπουν κ εμας σε 100 χρονια απο τωρα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

πραγματι πολυ απαισιο το σχημα που παιρνει η μεση με τους κορσεδες...κ βαλε κ τα προβληματα που προκυπτουν στα οργανα τα οποια καταπονουνται μεσα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια....
αυτο με τους κορσεδες μου θυμισε παλια οταν επασχα απο ανορεξια που καθε βραδυ αφου πρωτα πασαλειβομουνα σε ολο το σωμα με αδυνατιστικες κρεμες, μετα τυλιγα σφιχτα σχεδον ολο το σωμα μου με χοντρο επιδεσμο τοσο σφιχτα που δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω κ να αναπνευσω κ μετα επεφτα κ κοιμομουνα..το βραδυ το κανα αυτο γιατι τη μερα δεν αντεχα να μεινω ετσι, πονουσα φριχτα κ κοβοταν η αναπνοη μου...

----------


## πιεσμενη

http://www.erevnites.gr/greek/articl...r=904&sec=1210

Να κ μια διαφορετικη αποψη οσον αφορα την ηθελημενη παραμορφωση γυναικων.... Γιατι τελικα δεν γινονται ολα για ν αρεσουμε στους ανδρες!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λολ ναι αυτο με τους κρικους στο λαιμο το ξερω, το χω δει δε ντοκιμαντερ....τετοια πολλα γινονται σε διαφορες χωρες αναλογως την κουλτουρα της χωρας κ το τι θεωρειται "ωραιο" για την γυναικα...οπως κ με το αλλο με τις πατουσες που γινεται στην κινα που αναφερθηκε παραπανω...
φυσικα κ δεν γινονται ολα για να αρεσουμε στους αντρες!! δεν ειναι ετσι απλο κ επιφανειακο οσο φαινεται !!

----------


## claire

παιδιά, όμως, ο κορσές πριν κάποια χρόνια ήταν η κυριάρχη τάση, δηλαδή ήσουν αναγκασμένη να τον φοράς.
σήμερα, κακά τα ψέματα, έχουμε επιλογές. εντάξει τα πρότυπα είναι έτσι, αλλά μην μασάτε κι εσείς. 
αν δεν είσαι έτσι, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κατι που τοτε ηταν υλικο τωρα εχει παρει αλλη μορφη. ειναι το ιδιο. θες δεν θες οι επιλογες σου πολλες φορες κατευθυνονται

----------


## claire

να σου πω, δε νομίζω πως είμαστε τόσο υποχείρια, μπορείς να αντιδράσεις σε ένα βαθμό. αυτό το "είμαι αναγκασμένη γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα με θέλουν οι άντρες" δεν το δέχομαι. υπάρχουν πολλοί εκεί έξω που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να είσαι σαν το πρότυπο, ή που θέλουν να είσαι διαφορετική από αυτό.

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα ρε συ δεν εχει παντα να κανει με τους αντρες!!! σιγουρα οπως κ να εισαι παντα σε καποιους θα αρεσεις για αυτο που εισαι κ θα σε βρισκουν ελκυστικη κ γοητευτικη !!! το θεμα ειναι με τον εαυτο σου να τα εχεις καλα κ να σε αποδεχεσαι !! δεν πα κ αγορι να εχεις να σου λεει τα χιλια καλα η κ να μην εχεις να ακους θετικα σχολια για την εμφανιση σου συνεχεια απο αλλους, αν δεν εχεις αποδεχτει εσυ τον εαυτο σου, ολα αυτα που ακους σου φαινονται π@π@ριες κ σε εκνευριζουν !!

----------


## Militon

Όπως με τις γόβες ένα πράγμα! Κανονικά για αυτό το υπόδημα θα έπρεπε να έχει βγει εγκύκλιος απο το υπουργείο υγείας και να κυκλοφορεί με λεζάντες όπως το τσιγάρο! Έχω φορέσει στις απόκριες (και όχι τα βράδια)... αίσχος! Οι γυναίκες είναι τόσο χαριτωμένες με τα starάκια!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ δεν νομιζω να συκρινονται οι γοβες με τους κορσεδες ως προς την επικινδυνοτητα !! Καμια σχεση !! Εγω προσωπικα σπανια κυκλοφορω με σταρακια, μονο οταν ειναι να παω γυμναστηριο, συνηθως με γοβες 8ποντες κυκλοφορω κ τις κουμαντερνω μια χαρα !! Νταξει, προς το παρον δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στα ποδια, αλλα δεν με κουραζουν, ισα ισα !! Αν βαλω σταρακια η φλατ πιο πολυ κουραζομαι κ ποναν τα ποδια μου !! Ειναι αναλογως πως εχεις συνηθισει !!

----------


## Militon

> Ρε συ δεν νομιζω να συκρινονται οι γοβες με τους κορσεδες ως προς την επικινδυνοτητα !! Καμια σχεση !! Εγω προσωπικα σπανια κυκλοφορω με σταρακια, μονο οταν ειναι να παω γυμναστηριο, συνηθως με γοβες 8ποντες κυκλοφορω κ τις κουμαντερνω μια χαρα !! Νταξει, προς το παρον δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στα ποδια, αλλα δεν με κουραζουν, ισα ισα !! Αν βαλω σταρακια η φλατ πιο πολυ κουραζομαι κ ποναν τα ποδια μου !! Ειναι αναλογως πως εχεις συνηθισει !!


Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω... χαχαχαχαχαχ... Παντως οι φωτό αν δεν ήξερα θα ορκιζόμουν ότι είναι photoshop! Το περιστατικό θυμίζει κλειτοριδεκτομή που δυστυχώς συναντάμε ακόμα και σήμερα!

----------


## claire

> Ρε συ δεν νομιζω να συκρινονται οι γοβες με τους κορσεδες ως προς την επικινδυνοτητα !! Καμια σχεση !! Εγω προσωπικα σπανια κυκλοφορω με σταρακια, μονο οταν ειναι να παω γυμναστηριο, συνηθως με γοβες 8ποντες κυκλοφορω κ τις κουμαντερνω μια χαρα !! Νταξει, προς το παρον δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στα ποδια, αλλα δεν με κουραζουν, ισα ισα !! Αν βαλω σταρακια η φλατ πιο πολυ κουραζομαι κ ποναν τα ποδια μου !! Ειναι αναλογως πως εχεις συνηθισει !!


το πρόβλημα βγαίνει μετά από κάμποσα χρονάκια. στη μέση κυρίως. οι γιατροί λένε ιδανικό τακούνι είναι γύρω στους 3 πόντους, όχι παραπάνω. και φυσικά ούτε το εντελώς φλατ τύπου μπαλαρίνα είναι καλό για τη μέση. απορώ πως μπορείς με ολσταρ στο γυμναστήριο. δεν μπορώ να τρέξω με αυτα, πονάνε οι πατούσες μου και τα γόνατα μου.

----------


## claire

> μα ρε συ δεν εχει παντα να κανει με τους αντρες!!! σιγουρα οπως κ να εισαι παντα σε καποιους θα αρεσεις για αυτο που εισαι κ θα σε βρισκουν ελκυστικη κ γοητευτικη !!! το θεμα ειναι με τον εαυτο σου να τα εχεις καλα κ να σε αποδεχεσαι !! δεν πα κ αγορι να εχεις να σου λεει τα χιλια καλα η κ να μην εχεις να ακους θετικα σχολια για την εμφανιση σου συνεχεια απο αλλους, αν δεν εχεις αποδεχτει εσυ τον εαυτο σου, ολα αυτα που ακους σου φαινονται π@π@ριες κ σε εκνευριζουν !!



ντάξει εγώ μιλάω για το μέσο όρο που δεν έχει κάποια διατροφική διαταραχή. εξάλλου πίσω από τις διατροφικές διαταραχές- όπως μου είπατε- κρύβονται άλλα και όχι τόσο ενδιαφέρον για την εμφάνιση.

----------


## Παστελι

> παστελι μου αν νιωθεις ομορφη κ ηρεμη κ μια χαρα με τον εαυτο σου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...μακαρι κ εγω να αγαπουσα περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου κ να μην τον κατεστρεφα με ολα αυτα που του κανω αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αγαπησω κατι το οποιο δεν ξερω καν πως ειναι κ θα ηθελα να ειναι διαφορετικο...


Μα νιωθω ομορφη γιατι ειμαι χαχαχαχα.Τα κιλα μου ενω ειναι πολλα δεν μου φενονται γιατι εχω σφηκτο σωμα και πλατες και ειμαι ψηλη με φαρδι σκελετο.
Θα ειμουν ακομα πιο καλη αν ειχα 10 λιγοτερα αλλα εαν δεν τα χανω δεν θα σκασω κιολας απλα δεν θελω να παρω αλλα.
Και καλα λεει η μπροκεν δεν βρησκουμε νουμερα μεγαλα γιατι τα πηραν αλλες.;)

----------


## Militon

> Μα νιωθω ομορφη γιατι ειμαι χαχαχαχα.Τα κιλα μου ενω ειναι πολλα δεν μου φενονται γιατι εχω σφηκτο σωμα και πλατες και ειμαι ψηλη με φαρδι σκελετο.
> Θα ειμουν ακομα πιο καλη αν ειχα 10 λιγοτερα αλλα εαν δεν τα χανω δεν θα σκασω κιολας απλα δεν θελω να παρω αλλα.
> Και καλα λεει η μπροκεν δεν βρησκουμε νουμερα μεγαλα γιατι τα πηραν αλλες.;)


Ωπα! ωπα τώρα! Ποια κιλά σου! Μου χαλάς την φαντασίωση! Εσύ δεν ήσουν η καλύτερη της Κρήτης;

----------


## Παστελι

> Ωπα! ωπα τώρα! Ποια κιλά σου! Μου χαλάς την φαντασίωση! Εσύ δεν ήσουν η καλύτερη της Κρήτης;


Nαι αλλα δεν ειμαι χοντρη οπως φανταστικες.αχχαχα.Γιατι ειχες φαντασιωσεις?λολ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να τα μας και τα ρομαντζα

εγω παντως τοτε που δεν ειχα τιποτα να χασω, ημουνα πιο χαρουμενη

τωρα που ξερω τι ειχα και τι κινδυνευω να χασω - φοβαμαι οτι δεν ειναι το ιδανικο

----------


## Militon

> Nαι αλλα δεν ειμαι χοντρη οπως φανταστικες.αχχαχα.Γιατι ειχες φαντασιωσεις?λολ


Εμ ετσι όπως περιέγραψες τον εαυτό σου! Αλλο ένα σημείο των καιρών: πήρα δέκα κιλά, είμαι χοντρή.... μήπως χρειαζόσουν 12 κιλά για να γίνεις απλά φυσιολογική από λιποβαρής;

----------


## Παστελι

> Εμ ετσι όπως περιέγραψες τον εαυτό σου! Αλλο ένα σημείο των καιρών: πήρα δέκα κιλά, είμαι χοντρή.... μήπως χρειαζόσουν 12 κιλά για να γίνεις απλά φυσιολογική από λιποβαρής;


Οχι χρειαζομαι να χασω 12 κιλα για να λεγομαι λεπτη.Τωρα φαινομαι κανονικη.Το περισσοτερο βαρος ειναι στο στηθος σε μενα λολ.

----------


## Militon

> να τα μας και τα ρομαντζα
> 
> εγω παντως τοτε που δεν ειχα τιποτα να χασω, ημουνα πιο χαρουμενη
> 
> τωρα που ξερω τι ειχα και τι κινδυνευω να χασω - φοβαμαι οτι δεν ειναι το ιδανικο


Σόρρυ αλλά, τί κινδυνεύεις να χάσεις;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Οχυρωμένος με ρυτίδες και γραβάτες
χαμογελάς χωρίς να χαίρεσαι από χρόνια
γριά τσατσά που περιμένει τους πελάτες
πολεμοκάπηλος με πέτσινα γαλόνια.

Τα όνειρα σου έχουν σφηνώσει στο ταβάνι
και το μικρόκοσμο σου έκανες θρησκεία
τα ξέρεις όλα μα όλα λάθος τα έχεις κάνει
ένας Θεός με νευρική ανορεξία.

----------


## Militon

> Οχι χρειαζομαι να χασω 12 κιλα για να λεγομαι λεπτη.Τωρα φαινομαι κανονικη.Το περισσοτερο βαρος ειναι στο στηθος σε μενα λολ.


Έλεος ρε Παστέλι! Λυπήσου μας!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πιστευω τα λεει ολα το στιχακι

----------


## Παστελι

> Έλεος ρε Παστέλι! Λυπήσου μας!


Μα δεν φταιω εγω αν ειχες φαντασιωσεις για μενα :P

----------


## Militon

> Οχυρωμένος με ρυτίδες και γραβάτες
> χαμογελάς χωρίς να χαίρεσαι από χρόνια
> γριά τσατσά που περιμένει τους πελάτες
> πολεμοκάπηλος με πέτσινα γαλόνια.
> 
> Τα όνειρα σου έχουν σφηνώσει στο ταβάνι
> και το μικρόκοσμο σου έκανες θρησκεία
> τα ξέρεις όλα μα όλα λάθος τα έχεις κάνει
> ένας Θεός με νευρική ανορεξία.


 Got it! Βασικα το ειχα ξεχάσει... εγώ είμαι ψυχαναγκας και καταθλιπτικός... χαίρω πολύ!

----------


## Militon

> Μα δεν φταιω εγω αν ειχες φαντασιωσεις για μενα :P


Οποισδήποτε θα είχε... Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στο αντρες και μαλακινση! χιχιχιχι

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

λολ οχι δεν πηγαινε προσωπικα για σενα το ποιημα αλλα για ολες δωθε!

εχω να χασω κατι για το οποιο στερηθηκα βασικα πραγματα ''το φαι''

εχω να χασω κατι που για το οποιο τσακωθηκα και εχασα ανθρωπους

και κατι για το οποιο ειναι ο 3ος λογος της σημερινης μου υπαρξης οπως ειναι :p

----------


## Παστελι

> Οποισδήποτε θα είχε... Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στο αντρες και μαλακινση! χιχιχιχι


Kαι που να με δεις δλδ χιχιχιχιχ
Παντως αν εισαι και εσυ παρθενος και 20αρης σαν τον πουρπλ ευχαρηστω αλλα δεν θα παρω :P

----------


## Militon

Broken_DoLL got it again! Παστελι θα χύσω στο πάτωμα.... δεν το συζητάμε! Ελπίζω να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις είναι μια απόλυτα αγορίστικη μαλακισμένη έκφραση...

----------


## Παστελι

> Broken_DoLL got it again! Παστελι θα χύσω στο πάτωμα.... δεν το συζητάμε! Ελπίζω να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις είναι μια απόλυτα αγορίστικη μαλακισμένη έκφραση...


Οχι μωρε χυσε να κανουμε και παστιτσιο δεν πειραζει :P
Αντρες......

----------


## carrie

παστιτσιο;;;; Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ τι λεξεις ειναι αυτες μεσημεριατικα!! Σημερα που βρηκε η μανα μου να φτιαξει μπαμιες!!! Μην λες τετοια πραγματα!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μα νιωθω ομορφη γιατι ειμαι χαχαχαχα.Τα κιλα μου ενω ειναι πολλα δεν μου φενονται γιατι εχω σφηκτο σωμα και πλατες και ειμαι ψηλη με φαρδι σκελετο.
> Θα ειμουν ακομα πιο καλη αν ειχα 10 λιγοτερα αλλα εαν δεν τα χανω δεν θα σκασω κιολας απλα δεν θελω να παρω αλλα.
> Και καλα λεει η μπροκεν δεν βρησκουμε νουμερα μεγαλα γιατι τα πηραν αλλες.;)


Παστελι μ αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι !! Το θεμα ξεκιναει απο μεσα μας, πως βλεπουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας, αμα τον αγαπαμε οπως κ να ειμαστε θα μας αρεσουμε, διαφορετικα εχουμε διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα κ κανουμε τα παντα για να την αποκαταστησουμε...

Αυτο με τα τζιν το ειχα κι εγω ανεκαθεν απορια..πας ρε παιδι μου κ βρισκεις μονο xxsmall k small κ τσαντιζεσαι αμα δεν σου μπαινουνε...παιζει αυτο που λετε να συμβαινει δεν το χα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι !!

----------


## Παστελι

> Παστελι μ αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι !! Το θεμα ξεκιναει απο μεσα μας, πως βλεπουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας, αμα τον αγαπαμε οπως κ να ειμαστε θα μας αρεσουμε, διαφορετικα εχουμε διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα κ κανουμε τα παντα για να την αποκαταστησουμε...
> 
> Αυτο με τα τζιν το ειχα κι εγω ανεκαθεν απορια..πας ρε παιδι μου κ βρισκεις μονο xxsmall k small κ τσαντιζεσαι αμα δεν σου μπαινουνε...παιζει αυτο που λετε να συμβαινει δεν το χα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι !!



Ναι το εχω σκεφτει και νομιζω πως ειναι ετσι.Ε δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχουν στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μονο μικρα νουμερα!




> παστιτσιο;;;; Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ τι λεξεις ειναι αυτες μεσημεριατικα!! Σημερα που βρηκε η μανα μου να φτιαξει μπαμιες!!! Μην λες τετοια πραγματα!!!



Μπαμιες?Να σου πω προτημω τις μπαμιες απο το παστιτσιο περισσοτερο ειδικα αν ειναι με μπολικο κρεμμυδακι και τοματουλα.μιαμ!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Οχυρωμένος με ρυτίδες και γραβάτες
> χαμογελάς χωρίς να χαίρεσαι από χρόνια
> γριά τσατσά που περιμένει τους πελάτες
> πολεμοκάπηλος με πέτσινα γαλόνια.
> 
> Τα όνειρα σου έχουν σφηνώσει στο ταβάνι
> και το μικρόκοσμο σου έκανες θρησκεία
> τα ξέρεις όλα μα όλα λάθος τα έχεις κάνει
> ένας Θεός με νευρική ανορεξία.


+100000 τα λεει ολα αυτο.......

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Οχι μωρε χυσε να κανουμε και παστιτσιο δεν πειραζει :P
> Αντρες......


χαχαχαχαχαχα εχω λιωσει !!! καλε μες στο παστιτσιο θα χυσει ?? :P

----------


## carrie

Δεν περιμενα οτι θα υπηρχε ανθρωπος που προτιμαει τις μπαμιες απο το παστιτσιο!!!!! Και ενας λογος που δε μαρεσουν οι μπαμιες ειναι οτι δε μαρεσει η ντοματα! Αλλα αυτο ενταξει ειναι προσωπικο κουσουρι!

----------


## Militon

Εγώ πάλι πάντα βρίσκω large kai xl ! Poor girls! Το πρόβλημα είναι μια τα παντελόνια που θέλουν ελαστικές ζώνες για να μην πέφτουν και άλλες φορές δεν κουμπωνουν. Λέτε να φταίει το πλυντήριο; υγ: φτιάχνω και παστίτσιο αλλά όχι έτσι! μπλιααχ!

----------


## Παστελι

> Εγώ πάλι πάντα βρίσκω large kai xl ! Poor girls! Το πρόβλημα είναι μια τα παντελόνια που θέλουν ελαστικές ζώνες για να μην πέφτουν και άλλες φορές δεν κουμπωνουν. Λέτε να φταίει το πλυντήριο; υγ: φτιάχνω και παστίτσιο αλλά όχι έτσι! μπλιααχ!


Παιδια σας αφηνω ειναι ωρα για κολυμβητιριο για τον μικρο τσαο!!Θα μου λειψετε ε?:P

----------


## Militon

Καλά ντε δεν θα πας και μακριά. Εγώ από κινητό γράφω. Υποτίθεται ότι παίρνω την μεσημεριανή μου σιεστα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω προτιμω μπαμιες απο παστιτσιο παντως...(για λογους ευκολως εννοουμενους..)

Guys σας αφηνω κι εγω τωρα bye bye !!!!! :)

----------


## Παστελι

> Εγω προτιμω μπαμιες απο παστιτσιο παντως...(για λογους ευκολως εννοουμενους..)
> 
> Guys σας αφηνω κι εγω τωρα bye bye !!!!! :)


Eμενα δεν μαρεσει ουτε ο μουσακας.Λακρι μου δεν σαρεσει το παστιτσιο για τις θερμιδες?Για ξαναπες μου τι τρως ολη μερα να δω πως ειναι η μερα μιας αδυνατης.λολ.

----------


## Militon

> Eμενα δεν μαρεσει ουτε ο μουσακας.Λακρι μου δεν σαρεσει το παστιτσιο για τις θερμιδες?Για ξαναπες μου τι τρως ολη μερα να δω πως ειναι η μερα μιας αδυνατης.λολ.


Πιο ενδιαφέρον έχει η μέρα ενός υπέρβαρου! Πάντως αυτό με τον μικρό απ τον κολυμβητήριο πολύ ντεκαβλέ βρε παιδί μου....! Εκτός αν εννοούσες κανένα πιπίνι.....

----------


## Παστελι

> Πιο ενδιαφέρον έχει η μέρα ενός υπέρβαρου! Πάντως αυτό με τον μικρό απ τον κολυμβητήριο πολύ ντεκαβλέ βρε παιδί μου....! Εκτός αν εννοούσες κανένα πιπίνι.....


Και γιατι ετσι?Ειναι γνωστο οτι εχω παιδι.:P

----------


## Militon

> Και γιατι ετσι?Ειναι γνωστο οτι εχω παιδι.:P


Παιδί; Ε; παιδί! Πάντως είναι ο καταλληλότερος τρόπος να ξεφορτωθείς τον επίδοξο Δον Ζουάν, "Φεύγω τώρα, πρέπει να πάρω το μικρό απο το /παιδικό σταθμό/ κολυμβητήριο/ σχολειο/ αγγλικά)....

----------


## Παστελι

> Παιδί; Ε; παιδί! Πάντως είναι ο καταλληλότερος τρόπος να ξεφορτωθείς τον επίδοξο Δον Ζουάν, "Φεύγω τώρα, πρέπει να πάρω το μικρό απο το /παιδικό σταθμό/ κολυμβητήριο/ σχολειο/ αγγλικά)....


Στο καλο με τις ευχες μου :)

----------


## Ακροβατης

XAXA Τωρα ξυπνησα μετα απο διωρο υπνακο...μωρε τι ειστε εσεις?:P
/

----------


## Παστελι

> XAXA Τωρα ξυπνησα μετα απο διωρο υπνακο...μωρε τι ειστε εσεις?:P
> /


Πως εισαι καλυτερα μετα τον υπνο?

----------


## RainAndWind

Να επισημάνω τη χρήση του "μπάζα κοντές" σε ένα θρεντ που έχει θέμα του τα επιβαλλόμενα πρότυπα? λολ
Καθώς και το μελό αλλά ψεύτικο η μάνα που με είχε στην κοιλιά της εννιά μήνες αξίζει σεβασμό. Άλλη τρελή προπαγάνδα εκεί.

----------


## Militon

"Μπάζα κοντές;" Το ένα εντελώς άσχετο με το άλλο! Το "ψηλές και άχαρες" όμως όχι!

"η μάνα που με είχε στην κοιλιά της εννιά μήνες αξίζει σεβασμό" Χιχιχιχι... για αυτό εξάλλου εφευρέθηκε και το "προσκύνημα στον τόπο που γεννήθηκες"....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γιατι ρε τα κοροιδευεται? πω πω αμαν πια αυτη η δικηγορια του διαβολου!

----------


## Militon

> γιατι ρε τα κοροιδευεται? πω πω αμαν πια αυτη η δικηγορια του διαβολου!


Ποιός κοροϊδεύει; :-Ρ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το θεμα ειναι πως δεν υπηρχε κανενας προπαγανδισμος τα πραγματα εχουν ονομα. η κακια οπως και η καλοσυνη βγαινουνε αυθορμητα και ο ορος μπαζα κοντες και η μανα μ αξιζει σεβασμο ειναι οροι που χρησιμοποιω και πιστευω την ωρα που τα λεω απο κει κ περα οποιος πιστευει πως η μανα του δεν αξιζει σεβασμο ισως να χει και δικιο και να χει θεματα με αυτο. δεν θα το κρινω εγω

ναι πολλες δεν ειναι για να γινουν μανες. ελπιζω να μην ειμαι στο μελλον μια απο αυτες και να αναγκαστει το παιδι μου να γραφει εδω μετα απο 20 χρονια :p

----------


## Militon

> το θεμα ειναι πως δεν υπηρχε κανενας προπαγανδισμος τα πραγματα εχουν ονομα. η κακια οπως και η καλοσυνη βγαινουνε αυθορμητα και ο ορος μπαζα κοντες και η μανα μ αξιζει σεβασμο ειναι οροι που χρησιμοποιω και πιστευω την ωρα που τα λεω απο κει κ περα οποιος πιστευει πως η μανα του δεν αξιζει σεβασμο ισως να χει και δικιο και να χει θεματα με αυτο. δεν θα το κρινω εγω
> 
> ναι πολλες δεν ειναι για να γινουν μανες. ελπιζω να μην ειμαι στο μελλον μια απο αυτες και να αναγκαστει το παιδι μου να γραφει εδω μετα απο 20 χρονια :p


παρανόησα μου φαίνεται. Δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν δικά σου αποφθέγματα και δεν τα είδα στην αρχική τους μορφή ολοκληρωμένα δλδ. Ο σεβασμός απέναντι στην μάνα να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με το σεξουαλικό;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Ποιο σεξουαλικο? σαν αυτα που υποστηριζει ο φροιντ?

----------


## RainAndWind

Broken, δε σε κατηγορώ ρε συ. Αλλά προσπαθώ να σου πω ότι κι εσύ κι εγώ και όλοι μας, ακόμη κι αν έχουμε τις καλύτερες και αγνότερες προθέσεις, δε μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε πως έχουμε μείνει "ανέπαφοι" από τους μύθους που στηρίζει η κουλτούρα μας. Σου επεσήμανα δύο σημεία που κι εσύ έπεσες θύμα στερεοτυπικής κληρονομιάς. Κι εγώ θύμα έχω πέσει (και πέφτω) πολλές φορές σε μύθους. Όσο πιο πολύ το ψάχνεις, τόσο περισσότερο αντιλαμβάνεσαι τους τρόπους που οι μύθοι αυτοί διαιωνίζονται στις ανθρώπινες συνειδήσεις, άντε, για να στο πω και πιο ψυχολογοκάτι, στο συλλογικό ασυνείδητο :P

Είσαι σίγουρη ας πούμε πως εσύ που λες ότι αγαπάς τη μητέρα σου είσαι πιο κάτι από εμένα που λέω πως δεν την αγαπώ?
Είσαι βέβαιη πως όταν γράφεις "η μάνα αξίζει σεβασμό" όπως πιο πάνω, δεν είναι απλά ένας όρος για σένα, δίχως αντίκρισμα και ουσία?
Γιατί θυμάμαι σε κάποιο θρεντ που είχες γράψει το εξής για εκείνην. Ε, να τις κάνει τις δουλειές, δε θα κάθεται να το ξύνει, όλη μέρα σπίτι είναι, εγώ δουλεύω"
Έχω καλή μνήμη η ρουφιάνα, ε? λολ
Άλλη στερεοτυπική επιταγή σχετικά με τη μητέρα που "δε δουλεύει". Είναι υποχρεωμένη να αναλάβει τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο της οικιακής εργασίας. Γιατί είπαμε?
Θέλεις να σου αναφέρω μερικά προς σκέψη?
Πάμε.

Υπάρχει μητρικό ένστικτο?
Αν ναι, γιατί κάποιες γυναίκες δεν το έχουν? Πώς εξηγείται η ύπαρξη γυναικών που δε θέλουν να γίνουν μητέρες? Υπάρχει το λεγόμενο βιολογικό ρολόι?
Γιατί για κάποιες δε χτυπάει ποτέ, ενώ άλλες το ακούνε μέρα νύχτα και αγχώνονται -καλή ώρα σαν τη Δήμητρα Παπαδοπούλου με τη φανταστική ατάκα "εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάνα? 
Πώς εξηγείται ότι κάποιες μητέρες μετά την γέννηση του παιδιού τους παρουσιάζουν επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη? Το φαινόμενο Postpartum Depression δεν έχει λες να κάνει σε τίποτε με τις πολιτιστικές προπαγανδίσεις για το τέλειο μητρικό μοντέλο? Το αυτοθυσιαστικό, το δίχως ερωτήματα, το βέβαιο, σίγουρο, χωρίς αρνητισμούς και δίχως να τολμά να αρθρώσει ίχνος αρνητικών συναισθημάτων, σκέψεων, ενορμήσεων ακόμη και επιθετικών απέναντι στο βρέφος?
Πώς εξηγείται ότι στο ζωικό κόσμο, αν τον αντιπαραθέσουμε με τον ανθρώπινο, όταν μια μητέρα δεν έχει επάρκεια είτε τροφής, είτε δυνάμεων σωματικών αρκετές φορές σε αρκετά είδη θα εγκαταλείψει το γέννημά της?
Δε σου θυμίζει τίποτε τα κορίτσια αυτά τα ανύπαντρα, από περιβάλλοντα δίχως στήριξη, με κύκλο πίεσης και κατακραυγής, που εγκαταλείπουν το παιδί που μόλις γέννησαν?
Άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει σύγκρουση ανάμεσα στους ρόλους που αναλαμβάνει μια γυναίκα όταν επιπρόσθετα αναλάβει και τον μητρικό? Τότε γιατί έχει εφευρεθεί λες ο όρος "maternal wall" που περιγράφει τη σύγκρουση αυτή? Εφευρέθηκε για να περιγράψει μία ψυχοκοινωνική πραγματικότητα, που απλά δε συμφέρει να γίνεται και πολύ ορατή.
Ποιες είναι οι απαιτήσεις που η κουλτούρα ορίζει ως αναγκαίες για να χωράει μια μητέρα στο πρότυπο της "αυτοθυσιαστικής μητέρας" που αφοσιώνεται ολοκληρωτικά στον έναν αυτό ρόλο και μάλιστα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εισπράττει τη μέγιστη χαρά, ικανοποίηση και γέμισμα από το ρόλο της?
Γιατί κάποιες γυναίκες νιώθουν λιγότερες όταν κάνουν καισαρική, γιατί δεν μπορούν να γεννήσουν "φυσιολογικά" ? Ακόμη και ο τρόπος που φέρνεις τα παιδιά σου στον κόσμο στερεοτυπικά συγκρίνεται με άλλον, ανώτερο και καλύτερο.
Μετά, γιατί υπάρχει η διαφορά ανάμεσα στους συντρόφους που είναι sex-typed και σε όσους είναι gender fluid, γιατί όσοι είναι κάπως πιο ελεύθεροι στο τι είναι γυναικείο και τι ανδρικό μοιράζονται τα βάρη καλύτερα από τα sex typed ζευγάρια?
Πόσο έχουν οι μύθοι αυτοί προπαγανδιστεί από θρησκείες? Πόσα έχουμε διαβάσει, ακούσει από τα μικράτα μας για τη μητέρα του χριστού, πόσο ειδωλοποιήθηκε ο μητρικός ρόλος και πόσο εξιδανικεύτηκε από τους "πόνους της παναγιάς" ?
Γιατί σε κάποιες χώρες, με κουλτούρα που διδάσκει τον μητρικό δεσμό με το παιδί ως απαράβατο, που ξεπερνάει ακόμη και τα όρια του θανάτου, επιτρέπεται μια μάνα να αυτοκτονήσει μαζί με το παιδί της? Ναι, θεωρείται θεμιτότερο από το να το αφήσει και καλά μόνο του στον κόσμο, Ιαπωνία πχ μελέτησε.
Γιατί ακόμη είναι ταμπού να πει μια γυναίκα πως δε θέλησε ποτέ και ούτε θα θελήσει να γίνει μάνα? Όχι ότι δεν το λένε κάποιες, εννοείται, αλλά μελέτησε τη στάση της κοινωνίας απέναντί τους, κάνουν και είναι τέρατα που κάτι τους λείπει, λολ

Και άμα συνεχίσω θα τα λέμε μέχρι αύριο.:P

Τα ίδια, με παραπλήσιο τρόπο, ισχύουν και για το νήμα που έβαλες. Κανένας μα κανένας και καμιά και κανένα δεν έχει μείνει ανέπαφη από τα ταμπού, τους μύθους και την πλύση εγκεφάλου της κουλτούρας στην οποία υπάγεται. Είτε έχει να κάνει με εμφάνιση, με φύλο, με ρόλο, με με με

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ωραια ολα αυτα που λες αλλα μην ξεχνας πως οι περιπτωσεις διαφερουν οπως υπαρχει ασπρο υπαρχει και μαυρο και φυσικα δεν χρειαζεται να ψυριζουμε τα παντα. μερικα θεματα ειναι απλα 

το οτι κρινω σε πολλες περιπτωσεις την μανα μ σε αρνητικα της και αναλογα με την διαθεση μου εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν σημαινει οτι δεν την αγαπαω

το οτι δεν αγαπας εσυ - και ο καθε εσυ - την δικια σου δεν σημαινει πως ισως δεν την αγαπησες ποτε

ο δεσμος μανας - παιδιου ειναι διαδεδομενος αλλα οχι απολυτος. εδω κολλαει το η εξαιρεση επιβεβαιωνει τον κανονα!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αλλωστε αμα το ψαξουμε και πολυ θα παμε πααααρα πολυ μακρια! στην ψυχολογια της μανας οταν ηταν παιδι,στην ψυχολογια της δικιας της μανας οταν ητανε παιδι, τους τροπους με τους οποιους εμεινε εγκυος, την ψυχικη της κατασταση, το ιδιο το παιδι και πως αντιλαμβανεται τον δεσμο κλπ

αν εμενα εγω εγκυος οταν με βιασανε και αναγκαστικα το κρατουσα, θα το αγαπουσα? εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις που ναι! αλλες οχι γτ φυσικα τους θυμιζει εκεινο το περιστατικο! ομως περναει φευγαλεα το ενστικτο το μητρικο! δεν γινεται να το αρνηθεις

----------


## Ακροβατης

> Broken, δε σε κατηγορώ ρε συ. Αλλά προσπαθώ να σου πω ότι κι εσύ κι εγώ και όλοι μας, ακόμη κι αν έχουμε τις καλύτερες και αγνότερες προθέσεις, δε μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε πως έχουμε μείνει "ανέπαφοι" από τους μύθους που στηρίζει η κουλτούρα μας. Σου επεσήμανα δύο σημεία που κι εσύ έπεσες θύμα στερεοτυπικής κληρονομιάς. Κι εγώ θύμα έχω πέσει (και πέφτω) πολλές φορές σε μύθους. Όσο πιο πολύ το ψάχνεις, τόσο περισσότερο αντιλαμβάνεσαι τους τρόπους που οι μύθοι αυτοί διαιωνίζονται στις ανθρώπινες συνειδήσεις, άντε, για να στο πω και πιο ψυχολογοκάτι, στο συλλογικό ασυνείδητο :P
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρη ας πούμε πως εσύ που λες ότι αγαπάς τη μητέρα σου είσαι πιο κάτι από εμένα που λέω πως δεν την αγαπώ?
> Είσαι βέβαιη πως όταν γράφεις "η μάνα αξίζει σεβασμό" όπως πιο πάνω, δεν είναι απλά ένας όρος για σένα, δίχως αντίκρισμα και ουσία?
> Γιατί θυμάμαι σε κάποιο θρεντ που είχες γράψει το εξής για εκείνην. Ε, να τις κάνει τις δουλειές, δε θα κάθεται να το ξύνει, όλη μέρα σπίτι είναι, εγώ δουλεύω"
> Έχω καλή μνήμη η ρουφιάνα, ε? λολ
> Άλλη στερεοτυπική επιταγή σχετικά με τη μητέρα που "δε δουλεύει". Είναι υποχρεωμένη να αναλάβει τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο της οικιακής εργασίας. Γιατί είπαμε?
> Θέλεις να σου αναφέρω μερικά προς σκέψη?
> Πάμε.
> ...


εγω παντως μετα απο μια παλινδρομη κυηση που ειχα(οταν απεβαλα αισθανθηκα μια ανακουφηση οσο και αν φανω σκληρη γιατι δεν με θεωρω ικανη ακομα για μανα.ισως και να μην ειμαι ποτε ικανη να εχω ενα παιδι.δεν θελω το παιδι μου σε καμια περιπτωση να μου μοιασει και να παρει απο εμενα,δεν θελα με τιποτα να βγαλω τα απωθημενα μου πανω σε ενα παιδι,για αυτο συνειδητα τωρα επιλεγω οτι δεν μου κανει η μητροτητα.δεν ξερω αν θα επρεπε να αισθανομαι τυψεις για αυτο αλλα θα αισθανομουν περισσοτερες αν εκανα ενα παιδι για να γεμισω δικα μου κενα απωθημενα και ανασφαλειες.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ολγα δν ξερω αν σε καταλαβαινω η οχι αλλα το κοινο μας ηταν πως ημουν κ εγω εγκυος αλλα εχω το ειχα ριξει. δεν ειχα νιωσει κατι ενιωσα κατι που δν ξερω τι αλλα δεν στεναχωρεθηκα πολυ. ομως δεν σκεφτηκα καθολου πως αμα το φερνα στον κοσμο θα εμοιαζε σε μενα. να ειναι 1α γερο και μετα θα παρει ερεθισματα απο τον κοσμο γυρω του οχι αποκλειστικα απο μενα η απο σενα! εκτος αν το χουμε κλεισμενο σε ενα κελαρι και βλεπει μονο εμας

δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις για το αν γινει οπως εισαι η για το αν βγαλεις απωθημενα πανω του γιατι υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να το δεις τελειως αλλιως απ οτι περιμενεις. μπορει να δωσεις τον καλυτερο εαυτο σου και να γινει αυτο που θεωρεις πως δεν ησουν εσυ ποτε

2 κοπελες παλιες μ συμμαθητριες, διδυμες, βουτιγμενες στα ναρκωτικα απο μικρες,καθαρισανε και φετος παντρευτικαν και καναν παιδια και οι 2. απο 1 συκγριση φωτογραφιων και μονο βλεπεις ποσο αυτες οι κοπελες αλλαξανε με τις γεννησεις των μωρων τους,.,.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μα δεν είπα μπρόκεν πως δεν αγαπάω τα παιδιά μου γιατί εμένα η μητέρα μου δε με αγάπησε- έστω με υγιή τρόπο. Λέω το εξής. Πως και οι αγάπες μας σμιλεύονται και αλλοιώνεται η σημασιολογία τους κάτω από την επίδραση του πολιτισμού μας. Άρα και η μητρική. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, το αγαπώ το παιδί μου δε συνεπάγεται θέλω το καλό του αυτόματα και ξέρω γω καλύτερα απ' όλους να το στηρίξω το καλό αυτό, γιατί "εγώ η μάνα η προικισμένη από τη φύση με το ένστικτο το απαράμιλλο" και τέτοια κουραφέξαλα. Ξέρω πως έχω ένα σωρό ελλείψεις. Ελλείψεις όμως φωτισμένες από τον προβολέα του πολιτισμού (μέσα σ' άλλα).

Γιατί εύχεσαι να μη γράφει το παιδί σου εδώ σε 20 κάτι χρόνια? Δε σημαίνει γράφω σε ένα φόρουμ ότι έχω καταστραφεί κιόλας. λολ
Κι αυτό στίγμα ρε! χαχααα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα ναι ειναι στιγμα αμα δεν ητανε δεν θα μασταν ολοι ανωνυμοι θα χαμε βαλει κατω απο καθε ποστ μας ολα τα στοιχεια και τα τηλεφωνα μας καθως και φωτος με οικογενειακες μας διακοπες. δεν ξερω....τι να πω

μπερδευομαι γιατι δεν γινεται να μην υπαρχουν στιγματα!γιαυτο βγηκε η λεξη για να προσδιορισει κατι που υπαρχει

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι, σιγά μη βάλω και ημερομηνία γέννησης. Άλλο το'να άλλο τ' άλλο. Και σε φόρουμ με διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο να μπεις, username δε χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα ακομα περισσοτερο που δεν θες να σε πιασει το αφεντικο σου να γραφεις εδω μεσα η να δει ποστ σου. δεν ειναι ολα τα φορουμ ιδια. αμα εγραφα με φορουμ παιδοφιλων ?

λοοοοοοοοολ ''σιγα μη βαλω και η/νια γεννησης!'' λεει! αχαχχαχααχα! ολα τα αλλα θα τα βαζες αυτο θα ταν το βασικο που θα λειπε?!αχαχαχ γαματο!λολ

----------


## Militon

Σε κανένα φόρουμ που γράφω δεν χρησιμοποιώ πραγματικά στοιχεία, ούτε καν σε site κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.... Αυτό είναι μια απλή αρχή για την διαφύλαξη της ιδιωτικότητας και του προσωπικού απορρήτου στον κόσμο του νετ...

Ρε Όλγα γιατί σκέφτεσαι έτσι; Εγώ μέχρι τα 16 μου ήμουν μια ""χαρά"" παιδί, μεγάλωσα ίσως στην καλύτερη οικογένεια του κόσμου, δεν υπήρχαν κανενός είδους προβλήματα και τσουφ έσκασα σαν βόμβα! Το θέμα είναι πότε και αν εσύ αισθάνεσαι έτοιμη να γίνεις μάνα, όχι πότε σε θέλει η κενωνία ή οι δικοί σου... και που ξέρεις ίσως οι δικές σου εμπειρίες αποτρέψουν ή προλάβουν κάτι... Εμένα διαπραγματευόντουσαν αν θα με πάνε ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο μπας και στιγματιστώ!

Και να σας πω και κάτι, δεν γουστάρω ""φυσιολογικούς""! Θέλω προβληματισμένους με την καλή και την κακή έννοια (το ένα φέρνει το άλλο), Μέχρι να κλατάρω ο κόσμος ήταν επίπεδος, ο καλός μαθητής, ο αξιαγάπητος, το καλό παιδί, που πρέπει να βρει και μια γκόμενα...

Τώρα δεν θέλω τίποτα από αυτά... Έχω αρχίσει να ανακαλύπτω την έννοια της ποιότητας... lololololol

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις με το τελευταιο που ειπες

----------


## Militon

> δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις με το τελευταιο που ειπες


me? Απλά μετά από αυτό δίνω διαφορετική σημασία στα χαρακτηριστικά κάποιου και είμαι πιο υποψιασμενος όσον αφορά την συμπεριφορά κάποιου. Εχω ανέβει επίπεδο σου λέω! :-D :-D :-D . Και μην λέμε τρελούς αυτούς που βρίσκονται συχνά εδώ. Αυτός που εκθέτει ολόκληρη την ζωή του στα site κοινωνικής δικτύωσης τί είναι;... πως είναι τα φόρα επίλυσης τεχνικών προβλημάτων και συζητήσεων έτσι και δω κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

απλα λεω ειναι διαφορετικο να σαι σε ενα φορουμ τετοιο και διαφορετικο να σαι σε ενα φορουμ για γατακια

εδω δεν θες να σε δει καποιος γνωστος σου ενω στο σαιτ με τα γατακια χεστηκες

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αναλογως βεβαια και τα γατακια

----------


## Militon

Χαχαχαχα... Ναι όντως! Βασικα σε σε κανένα ιστότοπο δεν θέλω να με γνωρίζουν για πολλούς και διαφορετικούς λόγους. Εδώ ναι! Υπάρχει το κοινωνικό στίγμα! Πάντως προσωπικα θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω άτομα από εδώ μέσα. Να έπινα μαζί τους καφέ! Είστε όλοι τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Επισης συνιθως τα καινουργια μελη μας κερνανε καφε δν ξερω αν το ξερες. ειναι κατι σαν μυηση

----------


## Militon

> Επισης συνιθως τα καινουργια μελη μας κερνανε καφε δν ξερω αν το ξερες. ειναι κατι σαν μυηση


Χαχαχαχαχαχ.... πολύ ενδιαφέρον! αλλά πολύ soft! Περίμενα κάτι πιο hardcore (από την ιδρυτή της ομάδας serial killers)... Θα μπορούσαμε ας πούμε να κόβαμε τις φλέβες μας ας πούμε και να ενώναμε το αίμα μας με τις γνωστές συνέπειες...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

aaaaa παρακολουθουσες και το διασημο θεμα μου βλεπω ε! πως και δεν σε εχω ξαναπετυχει?

----------


## Remedy

> Χαχαχαχαχαχ.... πολύ ενδιαφέρον! αλλά πολύ soft! Περίμενα κάτι πιο hardcore (από την ιδρυτή της ομάδας serial killers)... Θα μπορούσαμε ας πούμε να κόβαμε τις φλέβες μας ας πούμε και να ενώναμε το αίμα μας με τις γνωστές συνέπειες...


επ
σεμνα με την μπροκεν
την εχω σε προγραμμα εξημερωσης (οπως λεμε απεξαρτησης)
δεν ιδρυσε καμια ομαδα σιριαλ κιλερς...

----------


## Militon

Μα στην ομάδα αυτή έμαθα για όλους αυτούς τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους. Διαφωνώ με την τοποθέτηση του πατερούλη και του φύρερ. Αυτοί δεν ήταν κατά συρροήν δολοφόνοι... Εκτελούσαν ανώτερα σχέδια! Remedy? Είσαι ψυχολόγος η κάτι παραπάνω για την Broken_Doll? ;-)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

oταν θα τελειωσω και το αρθρο μου θα στο στειλω να το δεις! ισως ειμαι κανας επομενος συγγραφεας που ξερεις! τι λες? 

η rem ειναι η πνευματικη μ μαμα!χιχιχι

----------


## ALIA

> απλα λεω ειναι διαφορετικο να σαι σε ενα φορουμ τετοιο και διαφορετικο να σαι σε ενα φορουμ για γατακια
> 
> εδω δεν θες να σε δει καποιος γνωστος σου ενω στο σαιτ με τα γατακια χεστηκες


 ΛΟΙΠΟΝ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ... ΔΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΜΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ! ΑΚΟΜΑ,ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ! ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ...ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ Μ'ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΝ Ν'ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΥ(ΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΕΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΕΣ?) ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΕΝΩ ΜΟΝΑΧΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΞΕΝΩΜΕΝΗ,ΑΝ ΘΕΣ,ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ! ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΚΡΑΔΑΝΤΑ ΠΩΣ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ALIA συμφωνω και επαυξανω ομως ολοι μας ξερουμε πως μερικοι στενομυαλοι που θεωρουν οτι χαιρουν ακρας ψυχολογικης υγειας, το θεωρουν ταμπου. αν το θεωρουσαμε οσοι γραφουμε εδω μεσα, δεν θα γραφαμε

εγω προσωπικα δεν ντρεπομαι. το χω ξαναπει. ισα ισα που νιωθω ξεχωριστη

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Eμενα δεν μαρεσει ουτε ο μουσακας.Λακρι μου δεν σαρεσει το παστιτσιο για τις θερμιδες?Για ξαναπες μου τι τρως ολη μερα να δω πως ειναι η μερα μιας αδυνατης.λολ.


Οχι ρε συ, μ αρεσει το παστιτσιο αλλα αυτοσυγκρατουμαι να μη τρωω γενικοτερα φαγητα που εχουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες η φαγητα που αποτελουνται απο πολλα υλικα η φαγητα υπερπαραγωγες..προτιμω ο,τι τρωω να ειναι λιγο, απλο κ απερριτο...

Βεβαια υπαρχουν στιγμες που δεν μπορω να αντισταθω, κ κανω βουλιμικο η μπορει κ να μην κανω (αναλογως την ποσοτητα κ πως θα το εκλαβω εκεινη τη στιγμη..)

Λοιπον εδω κ δυο βδομαδες περιπου τρωω το εξης (το καθημερινο μου διαιτολογιο) :

Για πρωινο τρωω ενα σουσαμενιο κουλουρι κ πινω νερο
Για μεσημεριανο τρωω συνηθως "πρασινα" φαγητα (πχ αρακα, μπαμιες, φασολακια) η οσπρια κ πινω εναμιση ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο απο πορτοκαλια..
Για βραδυ τιποτα..

Δεν συνιστω σε κανεναν βεβαια να ακολουθησει κατι τετοιο, εγω το κανω επειδη εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη, Don 't try this at home !! xexe !! :)

----------


## Remedy

λακρι μου
στο ζητησαν και το ειπες και καλα εκανες
αλλα ειλικρινα,
αν ηταν να τρωω ενα κουλουρι κι ενα πιατο φασολακια
ας ημουν κι εκατο κιλα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Χαχαχαχα... Ναι όντως! Βασικα σε σε κανένα ιστότοπο δεν θέλω να με γνωρίζουν για πολλούς και διαφορετικούς λόγους. Εδώ ναι! Υπάρχει το κοινωνικό στίγμα! Πάντως προσωπικα θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω άτομα από εδώ μέσα. Να έπινα μαζί τους καφέ! Είστε όλοι τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες!


Το κοινωνικο στιγμα δυστυχως υπαρχει κ ειναι δυσκολο να εξαλειφθει, μιας κ παντα σε οποιοδηποτε χωρο (ακομα κ εδω μεσα) παντα θα υπαρχουν στενομυαλοι με συγκεκριμενες αντιληψεις, το θεμα ειναι ομως πως εμεις το αντιμετωπιζουμε απ την πλευρα μας κ τι κανουμε για αυτο..

Εγω προσωπικα εχω παψει να ασχολουμαι με στερεοτυπικες αποψεις κ δεν προκειται να με αγγιξει ουτε στο απειροελαχιστο κατι που θα ακουσω απο αλλους με σκοπο να με στιγματισει ...Γιατι πολυ απλα εχω μαθει να μην το αφηνω να μπαινει μεσα μου κ να με επηρεαζει...Κ ισα ισα νιωθω πολυ πιο διαφορετικη κ ξεχωριστη απο ατομα που δεν εχουν "τιποτα" κ ποσο μαλλον κ απο καποιους που σε κοιταν αφηψηλου...Κ δεν το θεωρω κακο η οτιδηποτε αλλο να γραφει κανεις σε τετοια φορουμ, αν ειχα κ τον παραμικρο ενδοιασμο δεν θα γραφα καν, δεν κανω τιποτα καταναγκαστικα η για να αποδειξω κατι...

Αλλωστε ειμαστε αυτοι που ειμαστε κ σε οποιους αρεσουμε !! Το σημαντικοτερο ομως απ ολα ειναι να αρεσουμε εμεις στιν εαυτο μας !! Γιατι απο κει ξεκινανε ολα !!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρι μου
> στο ζητησαν και το ειπες και καλα εκανες
> αλλα ειλικρινα,
> αν ηταν να τρωω ενα κουλουρι κι ενα πιατο φασολακια
> ας ημουν κι εκατο κιλα..


ναι ισως ειναι υπερβολικο για αυτο κ εγραψα "don 't try this at home!!" αλλα μου χει γινει εμμονη κ ετσι εχω συνηθισει κ δεν μπορω να το αλλαξω...το καλο στην ολη υποθεση οτι εχω 2+ βδομαδες να κανω βουλιμικο επεισοδιο κ να παρω καθαρτικα..οποτε ειμαι μαλλον σε καλο δρομο...δεν ξερω βεβαια για ποσο ακομα...

----------


## Παστελι

> Οχι ρε συ, μ αρεσει το παστιτσιο αλλα αυτοσυγκρατουμαι να μη τρωω γενικοτερα φαγητα που εχουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες η φαγητα που αποτελουνται απο πολλα υλικα η φαγητα υπερπαραγωγες..προτιμω ο,τι τρωω να ειναι λιγο, απλο κ απερριτο...
> 
> Βεβαια υπαρχουν στιγμες που δεν μπορω να αντισταθω, κ κανω βουλιμικο η μπορει κ να μην κανω (αναλογως την ποσοτητα κ πως θα το εκλαβω εκεινη τη στιγμη..)
> 
> Λοιπον εδω κ δυο βδομαδες περιπου τρωω το εξης (το καθημερινο μου διαιτολογιο) :
> 
> Για πρωινο τρωω ενα σουσαμενιο κουλουρι κ πινω νερο
> Για μεσημεριανο τρωω συνηθως "πρασινα" φαγητα (πχ αρακα, μπαμιες, φασολακια) η οσπρια κ πινω εναμιση ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο απο πορτοκαλια..
> Για βραδυ τιποτα..
> ...


Δεν θα αντεχα να τροω τοσο λιγα πραγματα ουτε μια μερα!με τπτ πως αντεχεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν θα αντεχα να τροω τοσο λιγα πραγματα ουτε μια μερα!με τπτ πως αντεχεις?


εξασκω τον εαυτο μου στη στερηση μαλλον κ αντεχω !! ωρες ωρες πραγματικα ομως δεν παλευεται κ ξεσπαω σε κλαματα κ χαρακωνομαι...
μου κανω πλυση εγκεφαλου συνεχεια για αυτο εχει γινει φαυλος κυκλος κ δεν βγαινω....δεν θελω να χασω τον ελεγχο...

πιστευω με εχει βοηθησει κ η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που παιρνω...(ειδικα το ενα απ τα 2 χαπια που παιρνω ελαττωνει την ορεξη, το αλλο απλως δεν την επηρεαζει..) ισως παιζει ρολο κ αυτο δεν ξερω...αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι πιστευω η προαπαθεια που κανω κ η αυτοσυγκρατηση..

----------


## Παστελι

Μακαρι να μπορουσα και εγω να ελενξω την αυτοσυγκρατηση μου στο φαι.Στα αλλα θεματα κρατιεμαι σε αυτο ομως δεν μπορω .

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οπως εμαθες σε αλλα πραγματα κ το ελεγχεις ετσι μπορεις να κανεις το ιδιο κ με το φαγητο...Φυσικα θελει προσπαθεια, υπομονη, μικρα κ σταδιακα βηματα κ πολλη δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου η με καποιον ειδικο...

Το βασικο ειναι να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι τα συναισθηματα που σου πρακαλουνται απο διαφορες καταστασεις, ωστε να μην ξεσπας μετα στο φαγητο (συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια δηλαδη..)....Γιατι η οποια συμπεριφορα μας απεναντι στο φαηγτο που συνιστα διαταραχη οφειλεται σε αλλα αιτια που ειναι συνηθως συγκεκαλυμμενα κ εκει πρεπει να εστιασουμε...

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

Τις ανορεξικές που τις βλέπετε?Γιατι εγώ πολυ μα πολύ σπανια βλεπω τετοιες κοπέλες.Εκτος και αν τις αδυνατουλες τις λετε ανορεξικες απο ζηλεια ή δεν ξερω απο τι αλλο.

Κάτι αλλο τωρα,ποιος σας εμαθε την χαζομαρα του να μην τρώτε (!) για να διατηρησετε το σωμα σας ή για να αδυνατισετε?Τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες?Αν θελετε να 'στε αδυνατουλες πρεπει να γυμναζεστε,κανετε αερόβια γυμναστικη και θα είστε αδυνατες και συναμα υγιείς(και επίσης θα τρώτε ο,τι θελετε).

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

θα κανεις βουλιμικο με την μια εγω μεχρι 1,5 χρονο πριν ετρωγα 

πρωι 1 ποτυρι χυμο
μεσημερι 1 πιατο μαρουλι με ντοματα
βραδυ 2 φρουτα

ολο αυτο καθε μερα για 6 μερες την βδομ για 2 χρονια

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οι ανορεξικες δεν βγαινουν εξω οποτε δεν θα τις δεις ποτε σε παραλια η σε δρομο

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

Θελω να ρωτησω τα κοριτσια του φορουμ που δεν τρωνε και ακολουθουν κατι βλαμμενες διαιτες αν γυμναζονται.
Λοιπον γυμναζεστε?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

βλαμμενος εισαι κ φαινεσαι αμα δεν εχεις διατροφικη μην δινεις συμβουλες και τσιγκλας!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γυμναστικη!!!! ω δεν το χαμε σκεφτει! πω πω τσαμπα ταλαιπωριομασταν 10 χρονια τωρα!!!! καλα που χαμε κ σενα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Τις ανορεξικές που τις βλέπετε?Γιατι εγώ πολυ μα πολύ σπανια βλεπω τετοιες κοπέλες.Εκτος και αν τις αδυνατουλες τις λετε ανορεξικες απο ζηλεια ή δεν ξερω απο τι αλλο.
> 
> Κάτι αλλο τωρα,ποιος σας εμαθε την χαζομαρα του να μην τρώτε (!) για να διατηρησετε το σωμα σας ή για να αδυνατισετε?Τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες?Αν θελετε να 'στε αδυνατουλες πρεπει να γυμναζεστε,κανετε αερόβια γυμναστικη και θα είστε αδυνατες και συναμα υγιείς(και επίσης θα τρώτε ο,τι θελετε).


Προσωπικα εχω γνωρισει αρκετες ανορεξικες κ εχω δει , εχω εμπειρια στο θεμα κ μπορω να καταλαβω ακομα κ αν καποια ειναι ανορεξικη η ειναι το φυσικο της ετσι...Οταν νοσηλευομουν ειμασταν 3, μολις ειχαν φυγει αλλες 2...

Ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλος ο αριθμος των κοριτσιων που εχουν περασει νευρικη ανορεξια, δεν το περιμενα κι εγω να πω την αληθεια...

Ειναι φαυλος κυκλος που προκυπτει κατα βαση απο αλυτα θεματα που εχεις με τον εαυτο σου, κ οχι τοσο με την εξωτερικη επιρροη που δεχεσαι...ειναι ενα μονιμο αισθημα ανικανοποιητου...δεν ξερω αν με πιανεις...

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

Εγω αναφερομαι στα νορμαλ υγιή κοριτσια,εσυ εχεις δηλαδη καποιο προβλημα υγειας?τι εννοεις διατροφική?τι εχεις δηλαδη?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι αρχικα ειναι αλλο και μετα γινεται συνηθειο! δεν τις βλεπεις στον δρομο το μονο που τους απασχολει ειναι να φορανε φαρδια ρουχα και να κρυβονται σπιτι και ορεξη και κουραγιο να βγεις δεν εχεις οταν ολα γυρω σ στο δρομο παραπεμπουν σε φαι, οι παρεες παραπεμπουν σε φαι -

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Εγω αναφερομαι στα νορμαλ υγιή κοριτσια,εσυ εχεις δηλαδη καποιο προβλημα υγειας?τι εννοεις διατροφική?τι εχεις δηλαδη?


α καλα...........................ποια υγιη και νορμαλ λες μωρε εμεις ειμαστε ανωμαλες δλδ? εχεις δοαβασει το θεμα η λες οτι σ κατεβει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Θελω να ρωτησω τα κοριτσια του φορουμ που δεν τρωνε και ακολουθουν κατι βλαμμενες διαιτες αν γυμναζονται.
> Λοιπον γυμναζεστε?


Καταρχην δεν εχω γραψει πουθενα οτι δεν τρωω..

Κατα δευτερον δεν ακολοθω καμια βλαμμενη διαιτα ουτε ουσιαστικα εχω κανει διαιτα στη ζωη μου με την εννοια της "διαιτας"..

Κατα τριτον εχω γραψει απειρες φορες εδω μεσα οτι εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη (πρωην ανορεξικη, νυν βουλιμικη)

Κατα τεταρτον πηγαινω γυμναστηριο 3 φορες τη βδομαδα, γυμναζομαι 2 ωρες καθημερινα σπιτι μου, κανω τζοκινγκ οποτε μπορω, χορευω, ασχολουμαι απο 8 χρονων με κολυμβηση, μετα εκαν βολει, μπασκετ κ στιβο..(τωρα τα εχω παρατησει βεβαια..)

Οκ τωρα ??

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω αναφερομαι στα νορμαλ υγιή κοριτσια,εσυ εχεις δηλαδη καποιο προβλημα υγειας?τι εννοεις διατροφική?τι εχεις δηλαδη?


Α καλα μαζι μιλαμε χωρια καταλαβαινομαστε !!! 

Τι παει να πει καταρχην "νορμαλ υγιη κοριτσια" ??

Κι εμενα αν με διες στο δρομο τυχαια ενα "νορμαλ υγιες κοριτσι" ειμαι κατα τα λεγομενα σου...

Αμα δεν ξερεις σχετικα με διατροφικες διαταραχες κ λοιπες διαταραχες καλυτερα πρωτα να μαθεις τι ειναι το καθενα κ μετα να εκφερεις αποψη...κ επειδη βαριεμαι να στα γραφω, υπαρχουν σαιτ στο ιντερνετ ψαξε κ διαβαστα ελεος πια !!

Ναι εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη κ αλλες 2 διαταραχες..τι παει να πει δηλαδη αυτο, δεν καταλαβα ετσι οπως το λες??

Αλλωστε τα χω γραψει 100000 φορες εδω μεσα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> βλαμμενος εισαι κ φαινεσαι αμα δεν εχεις διατροφικη μην δινεις συμβουλες και τσιγκλας!


πες τα ρε συ μπροκεν ελεος πια με χαζες ερωτησεις !!!!

----------


## claire

εγώ είδα πέρσι στις διακοπές μια τέτοια κοπέλα. έκανε μπάνιο στη θάλασσα. μου έκανε πάρα πολύ εντύπωση. δεν ήταν αδύνατη, ήταν κάτι άλλο....χάλια.

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

Ξερω περι τινος μιλαμε,η ανορεξια ειναι μια διατροφικη διαταραχη που πηγαζει απο ψυχολογικα αιτια.Εγω αναφερομουν σε σωματικες διαταραχες.Σωματικα εισαι υγιής,έτσι?Το σωμα σου δεν ξερναει απο μονο του,το δεχεται το φαγητο,ετσι?Τοτε γιατι να μην τρως?Για να σαι αδυνατη?Ναι θα πεις,και επαναλαμβανω και λεω το εξης,το να μην τρως ειναι χαζο.Εσυ δεν ειπες αυτο "εξασκω τον εαυτο μου στη στερηση μαλλον κ αντεχω" ?Αρα δεν τρως,αναποφασιστη εισαι? lacrymosa

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ελεηνο...........προσεχε επειδη δεν τρωμε, μην φαμε εσενα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι αυτο ειπα κ φαινεται ξεκαθαρα τι εννοω αλλα μαλλον δεν με πιανεις.....Επισης ανορεξια δεν εχω αλλα ειχα...την εχω ξεπερασει σε σωματικο επιπεδο αλλα στο ψυχολογικο οχι...γι αυτο κ μου εξελιχθηκε σε βουλιμια....αυτα που κανω δηλ οι στερησεις κ το οτι μετα ξεσπαω ειναι χαρακτηριστικο συμπτωμα της βουλιμιας..τι δεν καταλαβαινεις δηλαδη ??

Κ επισης τι παει να πει αν ειμαι σωματικα υγιης?? Που κολλαει αυτο?? Άλλωστε οι περισσοτερες διαταραχες ( κ ειδικα αυτες που εχω γω) εχουν κ σωματικες επιπτωσεις οποτε δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε απολυτοι..:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ξερω περι τινος μιλαμε,η ανορεξια ειναι μια διατροφικη διαταραχη που πηγαζει απο ψυχολογικα αιτια.Εγω αναφερομουν σε σωματικες διαταραχες.Σωματικα εισαι υγιής,έτσι?Το σωμα σου δεν ξερναει απο μονο του,το δεχεται το φαγητο,ετσι?Τοτε γιατι να μην τρως?Για να σαι αδυνατη?Ναι θα πεις,και επαναλαμβανω και λεω το εξης,το να μην τρως ειναι χαζο.Εσυ δεν ειπες αυτο "εξασκω τον εαυτο μου στη στερηση μαλλον κ αντεχω" ?Αρα δεν τρως,αναποφασιστη εισαι? lacrymosa


Μωβ...δεν υπάρχουν σωματικές διαταραχές εκτός και αν είσαι έγγυος.
Μη πάιζεις με τον΄πόνο ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν, είναι αν μη τι άλλο άκομψο.
Κάνεις ένα σωρό άκυρες ερωτήσεις τύπου: γιατί δεν τρως? ....είναι χαζό να μη τρως.
Χαίρω πολύ.
Που τις σκέφτηκες αυτές τις τόσο εύστοχες ερωτήσεις και τις ακόμη πιο εύστοχες διαπιστώσεις?
άμα δεν έχεις που να γράψεις, γράφε στο μιούζικ.
Μη παίζεις με τον πόνο ανθρώπων που ταλαιπωρούνται από κάτι τόσο σοβαρό.

----------


## claire

ρε συ, λακρυμόζα, σόρρυ κιόλας, αλλά με ένα κουλούρι και ένα πιάτο φασολάκια την ημέρα που βρίσκεις ενέργεις και κάνεις γυμναστήριο ΚΑΙ 2 ώρες γυμναστική σπίτι σου?

εγώ που τρώω 100πλάσιες ποσότητες, μια μέρα να φάω λίγο χειρότερα το μεσημέρι, νιώθω αδυναμία στο γυμναστήριο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ελεηνο...........προσεχε επειδη δεν τρωμε, μην φαμε εσενα...


χαχαχαχα ωραιο !!! Ασε , αυτος δεν τρωγεται με τιποτα !! :P

----------


## claire

> Ναι αυτο ειπα κ φαινεται ξεκαθαρα τι εννοω αλλα μαλλον δεν με πιανεις.....Επισης ανορεξια δεν εχω αλλα ειχα...την εχω ξεπερασει σε σωματικο επιπεδο αλλα στο ψυχολογικο οχι...γι αυτο κ μου εξελιχθηκε σε βουλιμια....αυτα που κανω δηλ οι στερησεις κ το οτι μετα ξεσπαω ειναι χαρακτηριστικο συμπτωμα της βουλιμιας..τι δεν καταλαβαινεις δηλαδη ??
> 
> Κ επισης τι παει να πει αν ειμαι *σωματικα υγιης*?? Που κολλαει αυτο?? Άλλωστε οι περισσοτερες διαταραχες ( κ ειδικα αυτες που εχω γω) εχουν κ σωματικες επιπτωσεις οποτε δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε απολυτοι..:P


υπάρχουν ασθένειες που θες να φας, αλλά δεν μπορείς. η που σου κόβεται η όρεξη από αυτές....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κλερ κι ομως η εμμονη σε κανει να χεις θεληση τοσο μεγαλη περα απ τις δυναμεις σου και μπορεις να κανεις και γυμν και απ ολα

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

> Μωβ...δεν υπάρχουν σωματικές διαταραχές εκτός και αν είσαι έγγυος.
> Μη πάιζεις με τον΄πόνο ανθρώπων που υποφέρουν, είναι αν μη τι άλλο άκομψο.
> Κάνεις ένα σωρό άκυρες ερωτήσεις τύπου: γιατί δεν τρως? ....είναι χαζό να μη τρως.
> Χαίρω πολύ.
> Που τις σκέφτηκες αυτές τις τόσο εύστοχες ερωτήσεις και τις ακόμη πιο εύστοχες διαπιστώσεις?
> άμα δεν έχεις που να γράψεις, γράφε στο μιούζικ.
> Μη παίζεις με τον πόνο ανθρώπων που ταλαιπωρούνται από κάτι τόσο σοβαρό.


καλά,ας ασχοληθουν οι ψυχολογοί με το θέμα αυτό,το αφήνω πανω σας γιατί εγώ ειμαι ικανος μονο να ποσταρω videos στο music

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ρε συ, λακρυμόζα, σόρρυ κιόλας, αλλά με ένα κουλούρι και ένα πιάτο φασολάκια την ημέρα που βρίσκεις ενέργεις και κάνεις γυμναστήριο ΚΑΙ 2 ώρες γυμναστική σπίτι σου?
> 
> εγώ που τρώω 100πλάσιες ποσότητες, μια μέρα να φάω λίγο χειρότερα το μεσημέρι, νιώθω αδυναμία στο γυμναστήριο...


ειναι θεμα συνηθειας κ διαταραχης κ πεισματος με τον εαυτο μου...επισης δεν εχω παντα ενεργεια...πολλες φορες ειμαι ετοιμη να καταρρευσω κ εχω λιποθυμισει 1-2 φορες σπιτι μου μετα απο 3ωρο ασκησης...ορισμενες φορες φοβαμαι κ εξω να κυκλοφορησω απο φοβο μη πεσω καθως κ απ τα καθατρικα χανω ηλεκτρολυτες κ αισθανομαι αδυναμη...

δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο κ ευχαριστο...αλλιως δεν θα ειχα καμια διαταραχη κ θα ειμουν τελειως διαφορετικα...τεσπα νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να επεκταθω αλλο..ο νοων νοειτω...:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> υπάρχουν ασθένειες που θες να φας, αλλά δεν μπορείς. η που σου κόβεται η όρεξη από αυτές....


φυσικα κ το ξερω....αμα το παμε ετσι οκ βαζω τη διπολικη μου μεσα που στα 2 μανιακα δεν ετρωγα επι 3 μερες...

αλλα κ τι μ αυτο??

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

> Ναι αυτο ειπα κ φαινεται ξεκαθαρα τι εννοω αλλα μαλλον δεν με πιανεις.....Επισης ανορεξια δεν εχω αλλα ειχα...την εχω ξεπερασει σε σωματικο επιπεδο αλλα στο ψυχολογικο οχι...γι αυτο κ μου εξελιχθηκε σε βουλιμια....αυτα που κανω δηλ οι στερησεις κ το οτι μετα ξεσπαω ειναι χαρακτηριστικο συμπτωμα της βουλιμιας..τι δεν καταλαβαινεις δηλαδη ??
> 
> Κ επισης τι παει να πει αν ειμαι σωματικα υγιης?? Που κολλαει αυτο?? Άλλωστε οι περισσοτερες διαταραχες ( κ ειδικα αυτες που εχω γω) εχουν κ σωματικες επιπτωσεις οποτε δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε απολυτοι..:P


κατι τελευταιο και φευγω.Οταν λεω σωματικά υγιης δεν εννοω τις επιπτωσεις στο σωμα σου,το σωμα σου εσύ του κανεις κακο,το σωμα σου ειναι υγιες απο μονο του.

----------


## claire

> κλερ κι ομως η εμμονη σε κανει να χεις θεληση τοσο μεγαλη περα απ τις δυναμεις σου και μπορεις να κανεις και γυμν και απ ολα


ναι θέληση μπορεί να έχεις, αλλά το σώμα πως μπορεί και ακολουθεί? αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλά,ας ασχοληθουν οι ψυχολογοί με το θέμα αυτό,το αφήνω πανω σας γιατί εγώ ειμαι ικανος μονο να ποσταρω videos στο music


μην το ριχνεις ετσι τωρα την ξερω αυτην την τεχνικη κ ειναι τελειως λαθος...:P

αλλα αν δεν ξερεις για καποιες ασθενειες κ διαταραχες καλυτερα πρωτα να μαθεις 2-3 βασικα πραγματακια κ μετα να εκφερεις αποψεις...γιατι αλλιως κανει καραμπαμ η ασχετοσυνη κ πετας χαζες ερωτησεις...

----------


## claire

καλό, δεν είναι να είσαι άσχετος σε αυτά τα θέματα? ;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να σκεφτομαστε πριν γραψουμε απο κει βγηκε και το ομωνυμο ''σκεφτομαι και γραφω''

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κατι τελευταιο και φευγω.Οταν λεω σωματικά υγιης δεν εννοω τις επιπτωσεις στο σωμα σου,το σωμα σου εσύ του κανεις κακο,το σωμα σου ειναι υγιες απο μονο του.


Τι λες ρε ??? Χειροτερη παπαρια δεν εχω ακουσει ... Ασε μας ρε που το σωμα ειναι υγιες απο μονο του σε λιγο θα μας πεις οτι φταιω κ εγω για ολα οσα περναω κ οτι τα προκαλεσα κιολας !! Αντε πια ελεος τα νευρα μου μεσημεριατικα!!

Το ξαναλεω πρωτα μαθε τι πα να πει να εχεις καποια διαταραχη κ μετα μιλα ετσι σε ανθρωπους που υποφερουν !! Αντε πια !!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να σκεφτομαστε πριν γραψουμε απο κει βγηκε και το ομωνυμο ''σκεφτομαι και γραφω''


+10000 !!! Αλλα για να σκεφτει καποιος απαραιτητη προυποθεση να εχει ενα πραγματακι μεσα στο κεφαλι του εστω κ σε μικρη ποσοτητα...αλλιως πεταει καλαμποκια..:P

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

> Τι λες ρε ??? Χειροτερη παπαρια δεν εχω ακουσει ... Ασε μας ρε που το σωμα ειναι υγιες απο μονο του σε λιγο θα μας πεις οτι φταιω κ εγω για ολα οσα περναω κ οτι τα προκαλεσα κιολας !! Αντε πια ελεος τα νευρα μου μεσημεριατικα!!
> 
> Το ξαναλεω πρωτα μαθε τι πα να πει να εχεις καποια διαταραχη κ μετα μιλα ετσι σε ανθρωπους που υποφερουν !! Αντε πια !!


Και γω ξαναλεω οτι η ανορεξία είναι μια ασθένεια που δεν προκαλείται από κανένα ιό ή μικρόβιο αλλά από το ίδιο το ανθρώπινο μυαλό.Το σωμα σου καταστρεφεται απο το μυαλο.Και για να μην με βγαζεις και τρελο ή χαζο,δεντ α λεω εγω >http://www.medlook.net/kids/anorexia.asp

Αντε γεια

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ναι θέληση μπορεί να έχεις, αλλά το σώμα πως μπορεί και ακολουθεί? αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση!


Ακολουθει αν υπαρχει μεγαλη θεληση κ τον εχεις μαθει ετσι !! Γινεται μηχανικα περισσοτερο...:P

----------


## carrie

> Καταρχην δεν εχω γραψει πουθενα οτι δεν τρωω..
> 
> Κατα δευτερον δεν ακολοθω καμια βλαμμενη διαιτα ουτε ουσιαστικα εχω κανει διαιτα στη ζωη μου με την εννοια της "διαιτας"..
> 
> Κατα τριτον εχω γραψει απειρες φορες εδω μεσα οτι εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη (πρωην ανορεξικη, νυν βουλιμικη)
> 
> Κατα τεταρτον πηγαινω γυμναστηριο 3 φορες τη βδομαδα, γυμναζομαι 2 ωρες καθημερινα σπιτι μου, κανω τζοκινγκ οποτε μπορω, χορευω, ασχολουμαι απο 8 χρονων με κολυμβηση, μετα εκαν βολει, μπασκετ κ στιβο..(τωρα τα εχω παρατησει βεβαια..)
> 
> Οκ τωρα ??


Τα κανεις ολα αυτα με ενα πιατο φακες και ενα κουλουρι την ημερα;; Μηπως εχει επιστρεψει η ανορεξια; Ενα κουλουρι κι ενα πιατο απαχο φαι διαιτα ανορεξιας μου θυμιζουν..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και γω ξαναλεω οτι η ανορεξία είναι μια ασθένεια που δεν προκαλείται από κανένα ιό ή μικρόβιο αλλά από το ίδιο το ανθρώπινο μυαλό.Το σωμα σου καταστρεφεται απο το μυαλο.Και για να μην με βγαζεις και τρελο ή χαζο,δεντ α λεω εγω >http://www.medlook.net/kids/anorexia.asp
> 
> Αντε γεια


Το δαβασα το αρθρο αν κ εχω διαβασει χιλιαδες παρομοια κ ξερω τι ειναι ανορεξια κ τι δεν ειναι οκ?? Κ εχω κ την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια στο θεμα, δεν κανω απλως εικασιες ουτε ηλιθιες ερωτησεις σε ατομα με σοβαρα προβληματα...

Μαλλον σου χρειαζεται εσενα να ενημερωθεις περισσοτερο, η γνωση ειναι δυναμη κ η αγνοια βλακεια..:P

Το τι μυαλο εχω το ξερω εγω κ δεν θα μου το μαθει κανενας...

Σε λιγο θα πεις οτι οσοι εχουμε προβληματα φταιμε εμεις...ελεος πια...:P

Αντε γεια κ σε σενα παω να φαω να μην στενοχωριεσαι....:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Τα κανεις ολα αυτα με ενα πιατο φακες και ενα κουλουρι την ημερα;; Μηπως εχει επιστρεψει η ανορεξια; Ενα κουλουρι κι ενα πιατο απαχο φαι διαιτα ανορεξιας μου θυμιζουν..


Οχι δεν εχει επιστρεψει η ανορεξια γιατι αμα ειχε επιστρεψει δεν θα ειμουν 53 κιλα η 55 αλλα θα ειμουν 35...Ξερω πολυ καλα τι εχω κ τι μου γινεται κ δεν θα μου το μαθει κανενας.... :P

κ επισης εχω γραψει οτι δεν τα κανω συνεχεια κ καθε μερα...γενικα μιλαω παντα...

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

> Το δαβασα το αρθρο αν κ εχω διαβασει χιλιαδες παρομοια κ ξερω τι ειναι ανορεξια κ τι δεν ειναι οκ?? Κ εχω κ την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια στο θεμα, δεν κανω απλως εικασιες ουτε ηλιθιες ερωτησεις σε ατομα με σοβαρα προβληματα...
> 
> Μαλλον σου χρειαζεται εσενα να ενημερωθεις περισσοτερο, η γνωση ειναι δυναμη κ η αγνοια βλακεια..:P
> 
> Το τι μυαλο εχω το ξερω εγω κ δεν θα μου το μαθει κανενας...
> 
> Σε λιγο θα πεις οτι οσοι εχουμε προβληματα φταιμε εμεις...ελεος πια...:P
> 
> Αντε γεια κ σε σενα παω να φαω να μην στενοχωριεσαι....:P


Καλή ορεξη,να φας μια μεριδα και για μενα,οκ?

Τεσπα,ελπιζω να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα σου,δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο,μην κρατας κακιες για χαζα (πραγματα ή χαζά σαν εμενα :p),φιλικα,γεια

----------


## carrie

Ναι αλλα καπως ετσι αρχιζει, για να πας 35 απο τα 55 θα περασεις απο τα 53.. Το οτι εχεις εναν σχετικο ελεγχο και αποφευγεις την πληρη αφαγια δε σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι και ανορεξια..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλή ορεξη,να φας μια μεριδα και για μενα,οκ?
> 
> Τεσπα,ελπιζω να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα σου,δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο,μην κρατας κακιες για χαζα (πραγματα ή χαζά σαν εμενα :p),φιλικα,γεια


Δεν κραταω κακιες γενικα !! Ουτε επηρεαζομαι απο εξωγενη πραγματα στη ζωη μου !! Εχω αναπτυξει αμυνες κ μηχανισμους αντιστασης κ ξερω να τα διαχωριζω, να τα διαχειριζομαι κ να τα ελεγχω...

Οσο για το αλλο, θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα θα φαω μονο τη δικη μου μεριδα χεχε !! 
(μου θυμισε οταν ημουν μικρη που με πιεζαν οι γονεις μου να φαω το φαι κ με κυνηγουσαν κ εγω τραβιομουν πισω κ μ λεγαν "ελα, μια κουταλια για μενα, για τον μπαμπα, για τη γιαγια, για τον σκυλο τον τολη" λολλ ο,τι να ναι!!)

:)

----------


## PurplePuppet(male)

> Δεν κραταω κακιες γενικα !! Ουτε επηρεαζομαι απο εξωγενη πραγματα στη ζωη μου !! Εχω αναπτυξει αμυνες κ μηχανισμους αντιστασης κ ξερω να τα διαχωριζω, να τα διαχειριζομαι κ να τα ελεγχω...
> 
> Οσο για το αλλο, θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα θα φαω μονο τη δικη μου μεριδα χεχε !! 
> (μου θυμισε οταν ημουν μικρη που με πιεζαν οι γονεις μου να φαω το φαι κ με κυνηγουσαν κ εγω τραβιομουν πισω κ μ λεγαν "ελα, μια κουταλια για μενα, για τον μπαμπα, για τη γιαγια, για τον σκυλο τον τολη" λολλ ο,τι να ναι!!)
> 
> :)


Καλά,αν δεν φας εσυ για μενα,θα φαω τότε εγώ μια μεριδα για σενα!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι αλλα καπως ετσι αρχιζει, για να πας 35 απο τα 55 θα περασεις απο τα 53.. Το οτι εχεις εναν σχετικο ελεγχο και αποφευγεις την πληρη αφαγια δε σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι και ανορεξια..


ΔΕΝ εχω ανορεξια ΟΥΤΕ προκειται να παθω για 2η φορα !! Ξερω πολυ καλα τι μου γινεται κ τι κανω !! Κ στην τελικη αμα θελω να παθω ξερω πως να το κανω αλλα ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ !!

Ειχα σκοπο να φτασω σε πρωτη φαση 53 κ το πετυχα κ χαιρομαι αυτο γιατι ηταν ενα στοιχημα με τον εαυτο μου κ δεν σκοπευω να χασω πολλα ακομη (εχω στοχο τα 50 που ημουν πριν 2 μηνες περιπου..) κ ημουν μια χαρα στο διατροφικο το θεμα, καλυτερα απο τωρα που το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια κ το παλευω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλά,αν δεν φας εσυ για μενα,θα φαω τότε εγώ μια μεριδα για σενα!!!


Maybe that 's better xexexe !!! :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τεσπα συνιθως η βοηθεια ερχεται απο μεσα σου. ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις να τρως απ ολα και λιγο αρχικα γιατι παρασυρεσαι σε βουλιμικο.εμενα μ πηρε καιρο.........τωρα τρωω ενα σοκολατακι χωρις να επακολουθει βουλιμικο.

ομως εμαθα πολυ καλα οτι η αφαγια το τρεφει....

----------


## Lacrymosa

παραγματι η αφαγια κ η στερηση ειναι επικινδυνο με την εννοια οτι καποια στιγμη αργα η γρηγορα δεν αντεχει ο οργανισμος κ μετα ξεσπαει κ σου βγαινει μαζεμενο με ενα ωραιοτατο κ απαισιοτατο βουλιμικο επεισοδιο....

----------


## claire

πάντως ένα κουλούρι και ένα πιάτο όσπρια είναι αφαγία. για μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## carrie

Συμφωνω με κλαιρ. Κι εγω οταν ειχα ανορεξια αυτα ετρωγα για 5 μηνες. Ενα γαλα με ενα παξιμαδι κριθαρενιο για πρωινο, ενα πιατο φαι στυλ μπαμιες φασολακια, το μεσημερι, και ενα γιαουρτι λαιτ με ενα παξιμαδι το βραδυ. Κι επισης ειχα και επιθετικοτητα οταν μου λεγανε να φαω και οτι εχω ανορεξια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ε οχι ρε συ κ αφαγια !!! οταν ημουν ανορεξικη ετρωγα μονο ενα γιαουρτακι 0% ολη τη μερα.... μια χαρα τρωω τωρα ειμαι πολυ ικανοπιημενη απ το διατροφικο πλανο που ακολουθω κ ελπιζω να το διατηρησω για πολυ ακομα...επισης παιζουν ρολο κ τα χαπια που παιρνω..

----------


## carrie

Κι εγω ημουνα πολυ ικανοποιημενη, αλλα δυστυχισμενη και εβλεπα εφιαλτες το βραδυ οτι ειχα φαει και πεταγομουνα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Συμφωνω με κλαιρ. Κι εγω οταν ειχα ανορεξια αυτα ετρωγα για 5 μηνες. Ενα γαλα με ενα παξιμαδι κριθαρενιο για πρωινο, ενα πιατο φαι στυλ μπαμιες φασολακια, το μεσημερι, και ενα γιαουρτι λαιτ με ενα παξιμαδι το βραδυ. Κι επισης ειχα και επιθετικοτητα οταν μου λεγανε να φαω και οτι εχω ανορεξια.


Ελεος πια να εξηγω τα αυτονοητα !! Δεν θα με βγαλετε κ ανορεξικη μεσω ιντερνετ χωρις καν να με ξερετε η να με εχετε δει... :P 
Κ δεν εχω επιθετικοτητα, αντιθετως ειμαι πολυ σταθεροποιημενη κ συνειδητοποιημενη στο τι μου γινεται...:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κι εγω ημουνα πολυ ικανοποιημενη, αλλα δυστυχισμενη και εβλεπα εφιαλτες το βραδυ οτι ειχα φαει και πεταγομουνα.


Ασε αυτο με τους εφιαλτες το χω κι εγω !! Βλεπω πχ οτι εχω φαει τον αμπακο κ λεω πως εγινα ετσι κ ξυπανω μουσκεμα...
Χτες βραδυ ειδα το εξης κουφο : πηγα σε ενα φαρμακειο να αγορασω καθαρτικα κ δεν μου δινανε κ ξερανε κ το προβλημα μου...:P

----------


## carrie

Αμα συνεχισει κανα διμηνο αυτη η "σταθεροποιηση" και χασεις αλλα 6-7 κιλα και σου κοπει μετα και η περιοδος δε θα μπορεις να λες πια οτι δεν εχεις ανορεξια ομως.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σταθεροποιηση δεν εννοουσα στο διατροφικο θεμα...γενικοτερα εννοουσα στη διαθεση μου μιας κ σχετιζεται με τη διατροφικη συμπεριφορα..:P
Κ μην με τρελαινετε γαμωτο μακαρι να μπορουσα να χασω 6-7 κιλα αλλα δεν μπορω κ αυτα τα 2 που εχασα τα εχασα με παρα πολλη προσπαθεια δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να χανω κιλα αλλα στην παρουσα φαση της ζωης μου μου αρεσει οπως ειμαι σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης μου κ στο διατροφικο..

----------


## claire

πίτσες τρως μια στο τόσο? παγωτά?

----------


## Παστελι

Παιδια οκ να ειστε αδυνατες αλλα μην δυαλισετε τα νιατα και την ομορφια σας.Εχω ακουσει οτι με τις αυστηρρες διαιτες παθενουν στειρωση η γυναικες γερναει το δερμα πεφτουν μαλια και δοντια.Εγω στα 20 ειμουν 51 κιλα και δεν ζηγηζομουν σχεδον ποτε δνε με ενοιζε ποσα κιλα ειμαι,στα 22 ειμουν 65 κιλα και παλυ μου αρεσα και δεν ηθελα να αδυνατησω,στα 25-29 ειμουν απο 67-82 και τωρα ειμαι 89 το ειπα!λολ.Τωρα ναι εχω προβλημα θελω να χασω αλλα οσο ειμουν μεχρι 75 κιλα δεν με ενοιαζε.
Αλλα να εισαι 53 κιλα και να θες να χασεις 6-7 αυτο ειναι αυτοκτονια για μενα .

----------


## Lacrymosa

> πίτσες τρως μια στο τόσο? παγωτά?


σπανια τρωω το αποφευγω εκτος κ αν ειμαι εξω σε εστιατοριο η φαγαδικο κ αν φαω πολυ μετα θα ακολουθησω τις γνωστες διαδικασιες...παγωτα shit τωρα το καλοκαιρι πρεπει να ανεβασω το επιπεδο αυτοελεγχου...

γενικοτερα τρωω ο,τι δεν θα με κανει να το μετανιωσω κ να ακολουθησω αλλες μεθοδους μετα την καταναλωση του....κ επισης παιρνω κ φαρμακα που δεν ξερω αν αλληλεπιδρουν καπως αν κ το ενα προκαλει μειωση βαρους πουτσες μπλε προκαλει τελοςπαντων κ δεν ειναι το διατροφικο το μοναδικο μου θεμα, μπλεκεται μαζι με αλλα κ αντε μετα να βγαλεις ακρη..:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

και να τα χασεις θα τα παρεις ΑΜΕΣΩΣ γιατι κ εγω τα ιδια επαθα. το σωμα εχει οριο βαρους αμα το κατεβεις μετα δεν μπορει να συντηρηθει και αυτοματα παιρνει κιλα ευκολα. τοτε ειχα φριξει πραγματικα....οταν ειδα πως σε 1 μηνα ειχα παρει αρκετα μετα απο ανορεξια

ομως μετα οταν τα χασα και σταθεροποιηθηκα δεν τα πηρα. ελπιζω δλδ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Παιδια οκ να ειστε αδυνατες αλλα μην δυαλισετε τα νιατα και την ομορφια σας.Εχω ακουσει οτι με τις αυστηρρες διαιτες παθενουν στειρωση η γυναικες γερναει το δερμα πεφτουν μαλια και δοντια.Εγω στα 20 ειμουν 51 κιλα και δεν ζηγηζομουν σχεδον ποτε δνε με ενοιζε ποσα κιλα ειμαι,στα 22 ειμουν 65 κιλα και παλυ μου αρεσα και δεν ηθελα να αδυνατησω,στα 25-29 ειμουν απο 67-82 και τωρα ειμαι 89 το ειπα!λολ.Τωρα ναι εχω προβλημα θελω να χασω αλλα οσο ειμουν μεχρι 75 κιλα δεν με ενοιαζε.
> Αλλα να εισαι 53 κιλα και να θες να χασεις 6-7 αυτο ειναι αυτοκτονια για μενα .


Ρε συ δεν εγραψα πουθενα εγω οτι θελω να χασω 6-7 κιλα !! Αλλοι το βγαλανε αυτο ως παραδειγμα...:P Εγω απλα εγραψα οτι εχασα 2 κιλα κ εγραψα τις γνωστες μου αποψεις σχετικα με το φαγητο... Εγω το εγραψα για να το μοιραστω αλλα μαλλον ειμαι πολυ αθωα κ δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη οτι βγαζοντας τα απλυτα σου στη φορα (κ δεν εχω βγαλει κ λιγα εδω μεσα) ενω εσυ το κανεις επειδη το εχεις ανανκη, καποιοι στη μπαινουν κ το παιζουν εξυπνοι κ δεν εχουν γραψει ποτε για δικο τους προβλημα μονο να σχολιαζουν τους αλλους ξερουν...τεσπα ας μην επεκατθω αυτο που μου χρειαζεται ειναι μια μουντζα στη μουρη μου που ειμαι τοσο αφελης κ μοιραζομαι ευκολα πραγματα κ αλλοι το βλεπουν ως ευκαιρια για να πουν την "εξυπναδα " τους ενω εσυ εχεις πχ 3 προβληματα κ παλευεις για να πετυχεις αυτο που εισαι....

----------


## Παστελι

> Ρε συ δεν εγραψα πουθενα εγω οτι θελω να χασω 6-7 κιλα !! Αλλοι το βγαλανε αυτο ως παραδειγμα...:P Εγω απλα εγραψα οτι εχασα 2 κιλα κ εγραψα τις γνωστες μου αποψεις σχετικα με το φαγητο... Εγω το εγραψα για να το μοιραστω αλλα μαλλον ειμαι πολυ αθωα κ δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη οτι βγαζοντας τα απλυτα σου στη φορα (κ δεν εχω βγαλει κ λιγα εδω μεσα) ενω εσυ το κανεις επειδη το εχεις ανανκη, καποιοι στη μπαινουν κ το παιζουν εξυπνοι κ δεν εχουν γραψει ποτε για δικο τους προβλημα μονο να σχολιαζουν τους αλλους ξερουν...τεσπα ας μην επεκατθω αυτο που μου χρειαζεται ειναι μια μουντζα στη μουρη μου που ειμαι τοσο αφελης κ μοιραζομαι ευκολα πραγματα κ αλλοι το βλεπουν ως ευκαιρια για να πουν την "εξυπναδα " τους ενω εσυ εχεις πχ 3 προβληματα κ παλευεις για να πετυχεις αυτο που εισαι....


Μαρη θυμωσες μαζι μου?Εγω γενικα μηλαω και για την μπροκεν που ανοιξε και το θρεντ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μαρη θυμωσες μαζι μου?Εγω γενικα μηλαω και για την μπροκεν που ανοιξε και το θρεντ.


Δεν θυμωσα ρε συ μαζι σου ουτε αναφερθηκα σε σενα σ αυτο το ποστ...Δεν το γραψα για σενα αυτο το ποστ...γενικοτερα το εγραψα κ ειχα αλλους στο μυαλο μου...:P

Απλως εξεφρασα μια αποψη κ ενα παραπονο να το πω γιατι εχω προσεξει οτι πολλες φορες οταν εισαι σε μια ασχημη κατασταση πολλοι που δεν εχουν τιποτα κανουν τους εξυπνους κ σε ειρωνευονται...το θεμα το επεκτεινα δεν εμεινα στα κιλα..

Κ επαναλαμβανω δεν εγραψα εγω πουθενα οτι θελω να χασω 6-7 κιλα !! I 'M INNOCENT SHIT XEXEXEXEXE !! :)

----------


## Παστελι

Eσυ ανοιξες το θρεντ?δεν παω καλα εχω λαλισει και στον υπνο μου ε ψυχολογι διαβαζω.

----------


## Παστελι

μην τσεναχωριεσε λακρι ζηλευουνε την κορμαρα σου οι χοντρουλες.λολ

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι δεν το ανοιξα εγω αλλα εγραψα αρκετα ποστς που εγραφα τις αποψεις μου για το φαγητο που λιγο πολυ τις εχετε καταλαβει... αλλοι σιγουρα εχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις αλλα δεν θα μου κανουν πλυση εγκεφαλου ουτε εγω εχω προσπαθησει να κανω σε κανεναν !! οποτε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εφαρμοζουμε το ''let 's agree to disagree" !!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μην τσεναχωριεσε λακρι ζηλευουνε την κορμαρα σου οι χοντρουλες.λολ


λολλ δεν εχω ρε συ κορμαρα !! μακαρι να ειχα η να αποκτησω ποτε αυτο που ονειρευομαι !! αλλα ειναι εκνευριστικο οταν εσυ παλευεις με τον εαυτο σου κ εχεις 3 προβληματα να στη λενε ατομα που δεν εχουν τιποτα κ στο παιζουν ψυχολογοι..αλλωστε παω σε ψυχιατρο κ ξερω παρα πολλα σ αυτα που εχω οποτε just ignore the negative comments xexexex !! :)

----------


## Παστελι

Εισαι ΘΕΑ τελος!:P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εισαι ΘΕΑ τελος!:P


Thankies !!!!!! :)

Κι εσυ εισαι γαματο ατομο !!!! (Θα μου λειψεις ρε συ.....)

----------


## Militon

Όλες θεές είμαστε! Με πρώτη το Παστέλι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Όλες θεές είμαστε! Με πρώτη το Παστέλι!


Εσυ αντρας δεν εισαι ?? Σου αρεσει το παστελι ??

----------


## missirlou

καλησπερα....
εχω και εγω θεμα κιλων και οχι μονο....
παντα ημουν τροφαντουλα ως εφηβη αλλα ευτυχως εκανα πολυ γυμναστικη. Απο τα 18 μου αλλαξα τροπαρι...εγινα κορμαρα.....και εμεινα ετσι πολλα χρονια, μεχρι που γεννησα.
Στο πρωτο μου παιδακι πηρα 50 κιλα και εχασα μετα τα 40......τα οποια ξαναπηρα στο δευτερο παιδακι μου. 
Τωρα λοιπον ειμαι 1.74 και 95 κιλα!!!!!!
ΕΙμαι χοντρουλα, ευτυχως δνε πολυφαινονται τα κιλα μου γιατι εχω ψιλοκαλη κατασκευη.
Το θεμα μου ειναι λοιπον οτι τα χρονια που ημουν αδυνατη , ημουν και ΒΟΥΛΙΜΚΗ. Για αυτο και πηρα τοσα κιλα στις εγκυμοσυνες.....ετρωγα αλλα δεν εκανα εξαγωγες γιατι φοβομουν για τα μωρα.
Τωρα δεν εχω βουλιμικα επεισοδια ....
Ξερω οτι θα μου πειτε οτι καλυτερα τωρα ....χοντρουλα δηλαδη αλλα υγιης...
Ναι αλλα δεν ειμαι χαρουμενη.....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

missirlou καλως ηρθες. θες να μας πεις την ιστορια σου με το φαγητο? τι σε εκανε δυστυχισμενη η κενη ωστε να το καλυπτεις με το να τρως?

----------


## missirlou

καλησπερα, ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα!!!!
Δεν ξερω αν εχω μια ιδιατερη ιστορια...στο σπιτι μου ολοι τρωγαμε και ημασταν ολοι 'γεματοι'.....και εκει γυρω στην εφηβεια θελησα να μοιασω με τα προτυπα της εποχης....οσο τα πλησιαζα τοσο ημουν αποδεκτη και αρα τοσο πιο χαρουμενη.....
Τωρα αν υποβοσκει η αναγκη μου για φαι λογω αλλων προβληματων μου δεν το εχω διαχωρισει....
Δεν ειχα πολυ ευκολα παιδικα χρονια αλλα ουτε και ιδιαιτερα πιεστικα....Το πιο αρνητικο αισθημα που εχω βιωσει νομιζω ειναι αυτο του φοβου - αγχους.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κατ αναγκη το αγχος οδηγει στο να θες να ξεσπασεις καπου οποτε τρως. πολλοι τρωνε οταν εχουν αγχος και μετα αυτο το αγχος γινεται συνηθεια

----------


## Lacrymosa

missirlou γεια σου !! :)
απ οτι καταλαβα εχεις θεμα με τη διαχειριση του αγχους οποτε μετα ξεσπας τα συναισθηματα σου με το να τρως... αρα επομενως ειναι περισσοτερο συναισθηματικη πεινα... δες το απο αυτην την οπτικη κ προσπαθησε οποτε εχεος καποιο αρνητικο συναισθημα να το εντοπιζεις κ να προσπαθεις να το διαχειριστεις αλλιως... δλδ να μην σε επηρεαζει στον τομεα του φαγητου...
επισης ισως σε βοηθουσε να πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο μιας κ απο μικρη ειχες θεματα με το φαγητο ωστε να σε βοηθησει να ξεδιαλυνεις το τοπιο καλυτερα...
αν θες πας κ σε διαιτολογο ωστε να σου δωσει καποιο διαιτολογιο κ να χασεις καποια κιλα αν αισθανεσαι τωρα ασχημα...
αυτα!!
καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## missirlou

ξανανοιγω το θεματακι μου μια που προκοπη δεν βλεπω...προσπαθησα...τιποτα.. .υπερφαγια στο μεγιστο....δεν ξερω τι μου φταιει...νιωθω πως περναω μια ελαφρυας μορφης καταθλιψη....
δεν εχω ορεξη να βγω εξω γιατι νιωθω ασχημη με τα παραπανισια μου κιλα
ειμαι διαρκως κουρασμενη
δεν εχω διαθεση για σεξ
...πολλα απο τα προβληγματα που ειχα στο παρελθον εχουν λυθει.....πρακτικα και ουσιαστικα....αλλα δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω τον 'χοντρο ' μου εαυτο. Παρ' ολα αυτα, κανω διαιτα μια εβδομαδα και σε δυο ημερα παιρνω ο,τι εχω χασει.....εχω απελπιστει....

----------


## missirlou

και συνεχιζω μονη μου προσπαθωντας να κανω μια λιστα με το τι μου φταιει....
1) κουραση σωματικη, τρεξιμο στην δουλεια και στο σπιτι
2) αγχος λογω δυσκολης δουλειας
3) αγχος ογω πολυ δυκολου γονεα-συνεργατη
4) κουραση και αγχος μια που παντα ημουν αυτη απο την οποια ολοι περιμεναν κατι
5) στεναχωρια λογω παραπανω κιλων
6) ντροπη λογω παραπανω κιλων
.....αν θυμηθω αλλα θα τα γραψω....τα φαντασματα του παρελθοντος εξαφανιστηκαν μεσα στην προηγουμενη δεκαετια...λιγο πριν αποφασισω να γεννησω το πρωτο μου παιδακι....

----------


## Lacrymosa

missirlou καλως ηρθες κ παλι !! καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις με τα περιττα κιλα, ειναι δυσκολο.. εγω οταν ειχα φτασει με τις πανελληνιες τα 63 δεν ηθελα να βγαινω απο το σπιτι.. σου τσακιζουν την ψυχολογια γαμωτο, αλλα ειναι κ κατα ποσο εμεις το επιτρεπουμε... αν καταλαβαινω καλα η σκεψη σου περιστρεφεται κατα το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο γυρω απο το βαρος κ αυτο το θεμα... κ εμενα με ταλαιπωρει γιατι συνεχως σκεφτομαι πως ειμαι κ φοβαμαι μην χασω τον ελεγχο κ με παιρνει απο κατω... θα σου προτεινα να επισκεφτεις εναν ειδικο σε θεματα διατροφης για να διευθετησεις το ψυχολογικο κομματι της υποθεσης, κ αμα νιωθεις τοσο χαλια με τα κιλα, αν αισθανεσαι ετοιμη μπορεις να πας κ σε εναν διαιτολογο να ξεκινησεις διατροφη !! αλλα γνωμη μου πρωτα να φτιαξεις το ψυχολογικο κομματι γιατι στις διατροφικες διαταραχες οπως ξερεις τα συναισθηματα διαδραματιζουν καταλυτικο ρολο στην εκβαση της ασθενειας..
αυτα απο μενα ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα κ ολα να πανε καλα !!

----------


## missirlou

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...ξερις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? Οτι ξερω ακριβως τι πρεπει να κανω με την διατροφη μου αλλα δνε μπορω να το κανω. Και πρωτη φορα μου συμβαινει αυτο...να υποτροπιαζω συνεχεια...ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο κομματι και δνε ξερω σε ποιο 'προβλημα' να εστιασω....
Να παω σε ειδικο? να παω...αλλα και αυτο ειναι κατι που φανταζει στα αυτια μου σνα αλλη μια 'υποχρεωση'....οτι θα πρεπει αν πηγαινω και εκει....

----------


## Θεοφανία

missirlou...νομίζω πως το eatingdisorders.gr είναι πιο κατάλληλο φόρουμ για σένα...:)

----------


## missirlou

σε ευχαριστω..θα το κοιταξω...

----------


## vince8

oles peite kalytera 8)
************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** *****************

kskfeggw hahaha

----------

